# The "un-made-up" picture thread - for Fuzzy. :)



## AnnMarie (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy mentioned wanting to see a picture of lovely ladies here sans makeup, so I figured I'd get it started for him. 

I personally am without make up about 99% of my life, maybe more. 

So c'mon ladies, show us your natural selves.  

View attachment smpier.jpg


----------



## Donna (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 10, 2006)

Yay, thanks Donna.  

Here's another one of mine, I have to go looking for them because I have so many site pics mixed in. 

View attachment pow071405.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 10, 2006)

in the morning before sweat and frizz set in. although I probably checked to see if my face was schmutz free.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

Un-made up, just woken up, haven't washed my face after sleeping for 5 hours on a cold, unforgiving floor:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 10, 2006)

No make up, hair is a mess, looking tired....Yep, typical me.  

At work:
View attachment 9443


At home:
View attachment 9444


Being a dork for a friend:
View attachment 9445


----------



## fatlane (Sep 10, 2006)

Make up may look nice and fun, but naturalness... ahhhhhh... !


----------



## Donna (Sep 10, 2006)

I found another one....taken recently as well:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2006)

Not only am I makeup-less in these photos, I'm also washed out and grainy as only a webcam photo can be. Eeek!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Ahhhh. Nature at it's best.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 10, 2006)

I barely allow pictures of me to be taken with makeup, let alone without.

There's one of me swimming with a dolphin, but I am too lazy to scan it and you can barely see me anyway.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ahhhh. Nature at it's best.



I'll second the space wolf.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 10, 2006)

We have quite the looks-even-cuter-without-makeup crowd here. Hate to mess up the run of luck, with She Of Invisible Features, but...


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2006)

Not sure I have many of those, as my picture is usually taken more on occasions than just every-day situations.

On Biggie's bed, in Montreal





In our favorite massive jacuzzi tub


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow! This is like the best birthday present ever, even if it is a few days belated.  Very natural. Very beautiful.

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2006)

No problem, Fuzzy. I don't wear much makeup even when I wear it, but it's a pleasure to put a smile on your face.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 10, 2006)

I posted this in the random pictures thread a while ago:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=215223&postcount=81


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 10, 2006)

There I am no make up


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 10, 2006)

I seem to always have sunglasses when Im not wearing make up LOL


----------



## Michelle (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, Fuz. You like, we oblige! This was taken about five minutes ago and it's of Emma and me without makeup. I rarely wear makeup anyway, because I think it makes me look older and at my "advanced" age, that's not what I'm going for. Emma wants to wear it, but she's too young and I won't let her. Can you picture a nice, red lipstick on her beak?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

I only wear make-up on special occasions so I walk around "un-made" most of the time. Luckily my boyfriend prefers the natural look.  


Fresh out of the shower







At a KU (University of Kansas) basketball game


----------



## Michelle (Sep 10, 2006)

Ebony, I look at your pictures and I can see no reason in the world why you would _ever_ wear makeup. Your skin is so perfect and your eyebrows frame your face so beautifully, all makeup could do for you is clog your pores. You are truly a gorgeous young woman.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 10, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I only wear make-up on special occasions so I walk around "un-made" most of the time. Luckily my boyfriend prefers the natural look.
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the shower
> ...



With a facew, skin and eyes like that WHO needs make up? 

You are a natural beauty. Some of us need to work at it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's mine...I've got on chapstick..but that's about it.

I don't ever really wear makeup..just moisturizer and maybe mascara..

make up breaks me out!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Ebony, I look at your pictures and I can see no reason in the world why you would _ever_ wear makeup. Your skin is so perfect and your eyebrows frame your face so beautifully, all makeup could do for you is clog your pores. You are truly a gorgeous young woman.




Michelle, you are so sweet. I know that you didn't have to say all of that but the fact that you took time to do so just shows the type of person that you are. Thank you so much!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> With a facew, skin and eyes like that WHO needs make up?
> 
> You are a natural beauty. Some of us need to work at it.




Well, your pictures were beautiful and the one with that ice cream cone is really sexy. I think that all the women in this thread can do without make-up...such beautiful women we have around here.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 10, 2006)

I so wish I could bring myself to post to this thread... Bare-butt in the clubhouse - no problem. Bare faced in the Lounge - no way.

Hats off to you though ladies, you all look fantastic!

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Sep 10, 2006)

Only recent ones I could find. There's some residual eyeliner from the night before, but otherwise bare.

I was trying to take some earring pictures for Jes and it wasn't working. As you can see, either the earring would turn, or my hair was in the way.





Then the cat jumped up on me and into the shot, and I gave up.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 10, 2006)

Rainy, you're so stunning, with or without make up. I'm loving all these lovely pictures, even while saying "no way, no how" to posting any of my own. I'm scary enough WITH make up.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11191 done - picz heyah


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't wear a lot of makeup (no liquid cover up or anything) really, but had a hard time finding pictures where I knew I didn't have any on  But I found a few. They are both kind of old, but I pretty much look the same. The picture of me in the white shirt was soon after I woke up one morning, and the other one was at the end of the day, so most of the makeup I wore was gone by then


----------



## ripley (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh lord...don't know if the world's ready for this, lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

ripley said:


> Oh lord...don't know if the world's ready for this, lol.


Well, it just stood still for a blink of an eye...



Similar to the other girls' posts...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 10, 2006)

Ripley, you are TOO adorable. And you have the happiest teeth. It pained me to put your ass away just now.

Everyone is so cute, all freshly scrubbed.


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Only recent ones I could find. There's some residual eyeliner from the night before, but otherwise bare.
> 
> I was trying to take some earring pictures for Jes and it wasn't working. As you can see, either the earring would turn, or my hair was in the way.
> 
> ...



\
Awww look at the puddy tat!!


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hmm i wish I had more pictures on my laptop, because my desktop will not boot up.

But this is the only one I have on here.... 

View attachment 4315heathermissy.jpg


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 10, 2006)

ripley said:


> Oh lord...don't know if the world's ready for this, lol.



Screw the world,
I was ready...

:eat2: WOW!!! :smitten:


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 10, 2006)

I figure since you girls had the courage to show a picture without yer war paint, (_Which originally I was looking around the house for a picture of me when I was in the Army, face painted green but what with the upcoming move most of my older stuff is already packed away._), the least I could do was submit one of me when I was quite undone. Sound alseep with one of my cats, Reinhard the Wild House-Panther, sleeping on my arm. 

For the parameters of this thread, I think it fits. Call it my way of saying, "_U Postd Pix Pls & Thx!_"
View attachment reinandibed1.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Sep 10, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Hi, Fuz. You like, we oblige! This was taken about five minutes ago and it's of Emma and me without makeup. I rarely wear makeup anyway, because I think it makes me look older and at my "advanced" age, that's not what I'm going for. Emma wants to wear it, but she's too young and I won't let her. Can you picture a nice, red lipstick on her beak?



Michelle, you look a good number of years younger than you are, and you look terrific without makeup, too. But are you sure Emma hasn't been playing in your makeup when your back has been turned? She's gone a little overboard on the blush application, don't you think?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Not sure I have many of those, as my picture is usually taken more on occasions than just every-day situations.
> 
> On Biggie's bed, in Montreal
> 
> ...



I think I said this the first time I saw the jacuzzi pic, but doesn't Biggie look like he's won the lottery? He looks downright gleeful, and you both look blissfully happy.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 10, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I only wear make-up on special occasions so I walk around "un-made" most of the time. Luckily my boyfriend prefers the natural look.
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the shower
> ...




In all of your pics, your skin is always so beautiful and radiant. I would give anything to have skin like yours.


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2006)

Aw, thanks, Frankie. Your interpretation always makes me smile. 

Michelle, I agree with Frankie. You certainly do look younger than your years, and you are also beautiful. As is Emma -- excess of blush or no.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2006)

somehow I don't think anyone would wax poetic over the dark circles under my eyes.. ..if someone else is brave enough to post pics of some stuff that would make at least one other say..whoa..then I am in..


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 10, 2006)

Me without make-up. I hate pics without makeup


----------



## Obesus (Sep 10, 2006)

I love women who don't wear makeup and this thread just proves that there is so much natural beauty around these parts! Bravo to all of the lovely ladies!:bow:


----------



## Ivy (Sep 10, 2006)

this is as close to no make-up as i can find on my boyfriend's computer..

this picture was taken waaaay early in the morning after falling asleep on a friend's couch completely trashed with my makeup on. I think I still have a tiny bit of eyeliner on that didn't smudge off, but that is it.

i'm a make-up addict. i never leave the house without eyeliner, mascara, and a light eyeshadow with primer underneath. it only takes me 5 minutes, so it's not as bad as it sounds, lol.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

mossystate said:


> somehow I don't think anyone would wax poetic over the dark circles under my eyes.. ..if someone else is brave enough to post pics of some stuff that would make at least one other say..whoa..then I am in..



Fine...


----------



## rainyday (Sep 10, 2006)

I love that picture, Rip. In fact, I'm not sure I can call you the B-word any more after seeing that. I'd feel too guilty. 

And ((((Vick))))).


----------



## Tarella (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, such beautiful women here and a few makeupless men. I love this thread. I wear makeup about 50 % of the time, every time I don't though, my mom says my eyes are puffy.

Great idea for a thread. Maybe we should see if any guys can post a made up photo of themselves.

Sincerely,

Tara 

View attachment nomakeup11.jpg


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 10, 2006)

Here is a pic I snapped yesterday. I very rarely wear makeup. So this is just my normal everyday dorky face 
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP3138.JPG


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2006)

ok..this picture is 10 minutes old..have not been out of the house today.. ..I swooped my hair over part of my chin because I have two zits..but I left one zit peeking out for you all..I get an extra point for that..heeee..(like to thank the flash for the help..*L*)


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

Frankie said:


> In all of your pics, your skin is always so beautiful and radiant. I would give anything to have skin like yours.



Wow! That is really nice of you to say. Thank you!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 10, 2006)

mossystate said:


> ok..this picture is 10 minutes old..have not been out of the house today.. ..I swooped my hair over part of my chin because I have two zits..but I left one zit peeking out for you all..I get an extra point for that..heeee..(like to thank the flash for the help..*L*)



Hey, in my previous post we posted at exactly the same time! Do we get a prize for that? Anyway, your picture is adorable. I don't know why you were worried about posting one.

Edited to add: Everyone looks so great, I'm loving this thread.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Fine...



oh hush!!...you are 26 years old..*L*..you have youth on your side, you little snapper-whipper..heh


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Hey, in my previous post we posted at exactly the same time! Do we get a prize for that? Anyway, your picture is adorable. I don't know why you were worried about posting one.
> 
> Edited to add: Everyone looks so great, I'm loving this thread.



We get something yummy..I am sure of that!..and..well,as I said, I kneel at the altar of Saint Flash...zoooom..but..thanks *s*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

mossystate said:


> oh hush!!...you are 26 years old..*L*..you have youth on your side, you little snapper-whipper..heh



YOU HUSH, do you see HOW CUTE your picture is? Did old age make ya senile already, pretty lady?????


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I personally am without make up about 99% of my life, maybe more.


I'd imagine makeup on you would be like putting 'bling' all over the frame of Aphrodite on the Half-shell. :doh: 

She's a redhead too by the way,
--Littleghost


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 11, 2006)

oh, _gak._

well, i decided i wanted to challenge myself. my intro post had my weight, that was new. guess this is just more new ground for me.

here i am, rosacea and all. with hubby. i just wish i could tan. 

View attachment M+Q no makeup.jpg


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, and Ebony?

Wow. I agree with the other posters. You're gorgeous, you need no artifice whatsoever!  

I'm looking at a whole row of vibrant beauties and wondering if maybe we've been had a bit by the old paint sellers.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! All of you ladies are beautiful, I really mean, that, not just saying it. Here's me, no makeup:


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, look who's talking yourself, beautiful.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 11, 2006)

What a fun thread. Everyone looks young and fabulous. Am I the oldest one here to go bareface?? I just turned 53 last week. 







Guy took this pic in our front yard a few months ago and I wasn't wearing any make-up. I rarely wear make-up these days. (Except when we go somewhere, a little mascara and moisturizer and lip gloss is about it.) The older I get though, the less I like wearing it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> What a fun thread. Everyone looks young and fabulous. Am I the oldest one here to go bareface?? I just turned 53 last week.


Are you sure you didn't turn the numbers? 
I've seen girls of 35 looking way older than you do.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 11, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Am I the oldest one here to go bareface?? I just turned 53 last week.


 
Nope. I'm older than you by about three months.

Beautiful picture, Sandie. Great pictures, everyone.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 11, 2006)

Sans makeup it is.


----------



## Donna (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Nope. I'm older than you by about three months.
> 
> Beautiful picture, Sandie. Great pictures, everyone.



*Michelle is 53??????* :shocked: 

Dear Lord, please, please, please let me look that good 13 years form now. Heck, please let me look that good 13 months from now!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 11, 2006)

I so wish I had the courage to post to this thread! I confess that I actually just caught myself wondering if I could take a picture, declare it to be without make-up, and yet still have on the faintest smudge of concealer and maybe a little mascara too.

I am kind of laughing at my vanity, but I'm deeply ashamed of myself for even considering trying to fool you good people  

Apologies - Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I so wish I had the courage to post to this thread! I confess that I actually just caught myself wondering if I could take a picture, declare it to be without make-up, and yet still have on the faintest smudge of concealer and maybe a little mascara too.
> 
> I am kind of laughing at my vanity, but I'm deeply ashamed of myself for even considering trying to fool you good people
> 
> Apologies - Tracey xx


Oh, come on... I'm sure you will be looking great without make-up... 
It would be a shame if you'd keep yor beauty away from this thread...


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Hi, Fuz. You like, we oblige! This was taken about five minutes ago and it's of Emma and me without makeup. I rarely wear makeup anyway, because I think it makes me look older and at my "advanced" age, that's not what I'm going for. Emma wants to wear it, but she's too young and I won't let her. Can you picture a nice, red lipstick on her beak?


you look like you're 12! but emma has lots of rouge on.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 11, 2006)

You guys are all beautiful in these photos. It makes me wonder why you guys require make-up in the first place.


----------



## jamie (Sep 11, 2006)

My back has been trying to go out and it was a struggle to make myself even go to work this morning, so I came in roughing it.

Here is me, no makeup, no hair, and what little hair I have not fixed, and the dark circles under my eyes not dotted and covered up. Although I almost never go anywhere without mascara (my eyes tend to get lost behind the cheeks), I didn't wear any today because I know that with all the 9/11 coverage I will cry it off at least once today.






I think the messy office behind me adds a certain something to the photo as well.


----------



## Jane (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't wear makeup, so pretty much anytime you see me, you see me.

I'll be 53 in November...at this age, that's close enough we're twins.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Jamie, you are gorgeous. So much so that you don't even need make up.

Anyone remember that cosmetic ad that said: "This is what 50 looks like," and the woman didn't at all look 50 years old? Remarkable how that is true, and how 50 looks so much younger than it used to, now that we as a race live longer. And a bit of fat to fill in the few little wrinkles doesn't hurt, either.   Beautiful!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Nope. I'm older than you by about three months.
> 
> Beautiful picture, Sandie. Great pictures, everyone.



Girl, whatever you are doing just keep on doing it. It is working for you. I would have never guessed that you are 53.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Oh, and Ebony?
> 
> Wow. I agree with the other posters. You're gorgeous, you need no artifice whatsoever!
> 
> I'm looking at a whole row of vibrant beauties and wondering if maybe we've been had a bit by the old paint sellers.



Thank you QuasimodoQT.  I'm liking that picture of you and your hubby. And you are definitely a cutie!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 11, 2006)

jamie said:


> My back has been trying to go out and it was a struggle to make myself even go to work this morning, so I came in roughing it.
> 
> Here is me, no makeup, no hair, and what little hair I have not fixed, and the dark circles under my eyes not dotted and covered up. Although I almost never go anywhere without mascara (my eyes tend to get lost behind the cheeks), I didn't wear any today because I know that with all the 9/11 coverage I will cry it off at least once today.
> 
> ...



You are so cute!  You have such a soft sweet face. I hope that your back feels better soon. Back pain sucks!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 11, 2006)

jamie said:


> My back has been trying to go out and it was a struggle to make myself even go to work this morning, so I came in roughing it.
> 
> Here is me, no makeup, no hair, and what little hair I have not fixed, and the dark circles under my eyes not dotted and covered up. Although I almost never go anywhere without mascara (my eyes tend to get lost behind the cheeks), I didn't wear any today because I know that with all the 9/11 coverage I will cry it off at least once today.
> 
> ...




_You are such a cutie! You don't need any embellishments...just beautiful as you are.

You are all, so beautiful!_


----------



## ripley (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Nope. I'm older than you by about three months.
> 
> Beautiful picture, Sandie. Great pictures, everyone.




I would have guess 35, tops. :shocked:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had a lifelong dislike for makeup and distrust of makeup-wearers (considered it phoney) which only semi-recently have I thrown out the window. Actually it was after becaming friends with one of the paysite women a few years ago, we used to analyze all the pictures and I grew to accept and appreciate the importance of makeup in them. But for real life I still think no makeup is the best!  Yes! :doh: 
:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## ripley (Sep 11, 2006)

guessED. Damn edit thingy.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Hi, Fuz. You like, we oblige! This was taken about five minutes ago and it's of Emma and me without makeup. I rarely wear makeup anyway, because I think it makes me look older and at my "advanced" age, that's not what I'm going for. Emma wants to wear it, but she's too young and I won't let her. Can you picture a nice, red lipstick on her beak?



You should let these birds sow their oats and be young and run wild, Michelle. Fencing them in will only make them rebel later. You look great :smitten: but Emma's makeup here comes off a tad gaudy. (Her toupee is classy tho.)


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle and Sandie, you both have unbelievably gorgeous, youthful skin. No one would ever guess that you're 53! Keep up whatever you're doing. 

I'm loving this thread - it's so positive and empowering. Thanks for starting it, AnnMarie!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 11, 2006)

Y'all with visible eyelashes should consider yourselves lucky! I never go out without mascara and tinted lipgloss, otherwise I look squinty-eyed and my lips disappear into my face.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I so wish I had the courage to post to this thread! I confess that I actually just caught myself wondering if I could take a picture, declare it to be without make-up, and yet still have on the faintest smudge of concealer and maybe a little mascara too.
> 
> I am kind of laughing at my vanity, but I'm deeply ashamed of myself for even considering trying to fool you good people
> 
> Apologies - Tracey xx




tee hee, I thought the same thing. And also decided it was cheating. lol

Hence, no photo either


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Y'all with visible eyelashes should consider yourselves lucky! I never go out without mascara and tinted lipgloss, otherwise I look squinty-eyed and my lips disappear into my face.



LOL...amen, Laura. Blonde eyelashes suck, don't they?  

You look beautiful.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Y'all with visible eyelashes should consider yourselves lucky! I never go out without mascara and tinted lipgloss, otherwise I look squinty-eyed and my lips disappear into my face.



You do not and they do not!  You DO look different in this tho, but just as adorable (or more so!) as you do in the rest of your pics. :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Weeeeeee!!! I'm so glad people are participating in this thread. I think it's just a really nice homage to the beautiful women here. 

I decided to take another shot (just now) since I'm freshly out of the shower, so it's all scrubbed up and as natural as it gets - hair a mess as well. The last one I shot happened to be taken from above, so I took this one from level angle to make sure the double chin was there as well, didn't want to make it seem as though there isn't one. 

 Thanks ladies, and the guys... so glad you like the natural look. 

View attachment me_natural.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the handsome kitty in the background, AM. :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Sep 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> The last one I shot happened to be taken from above, so I took this one from level angle to make sure the double chin was there as well, didn't want to make it seem as though there isn't one.



Whew. Glad you didn't set that bar before I'd posted mine. 

Love the kitty also. He looks very natural, too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL, thanks girls!  

Yeah, that's FattyBoombalatty - aka Orange. He BARELY fits in that little thing he's on, and it creaks terribly when he jumps on it. I know one day he's going to fall to the floor. 


I just hope I'm there to get it on video.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought that was tubcat levitating in the background! An almost sighting.


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 11, 2006)

best thread ever.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just hope I'm there to get it on video.



LMAO! AM, you are PURE EVIL!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> We have quite the looks-even-cuter-without-makeup crowd here. Hate to mess up the run of luck, with She Of Invisible Features, but...




 You are so beautiful; to me. You are sooooooooooo bewwwwteeeful; to me! 

You are so lovely dahhhhlin', really!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are you sure you didn't turn the numbers?
> I've seen girls of 35 looking way older than you do.



ooooo, you win points!!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I found another one....taken recently as well:




What can I say, but that you are always a signature of perfection! Donna, you are truly artwork walking! :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:



> in the morning before sweat and frizz set in. although I probably checked to see if my face was schmutz free.



I love the color of your hair. It matches your complexion so perfectly. You have a natural glow to your skin, and great eyebrows, I don't see why you'd really need makeup. 

Nice pic!


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I seem to always have sunglasses when Im not wearing make up LOL




I sooooo love this picture. You look like a model! Where did you get those sun glasses? They really look good on you! This is the kind of picture you'd see in a glamour mag--perfect! You're very pretty!


----------



## vaikman (Sep 11, 2006)

why do you girls wear make-up at all?? I think all of the pics are beutiful ( and no, I´m not trying to get some "extra points") I´m honest

hugs to all girls in the thread that wants them


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Hi, Fuz. You like, we oblige! This was taken about five minutes ago and it's of Emma and me without makeup. I rarely wear makeup anyway, because I think it makes me look older and at my "advanced" age, that's not what I'm going for. Emma wants to wear it, but she's too young and I won't let her. Can you picture a nice, red lipstick on her beak?



Michelle, you are a lovely lady that looks 15 years younger than she really is. I love the birdy pic!!


----------



## Donna (Sep 11, 2006)

Aliena said:


> What can I say, but that you are always a signature of perfection! Donna, you are truly artwork walking! :wubu:



Why thankie kindly there, Ma'am. Where's your picture? Huh? Huh? 

 pssst, we can out them side by side and add our pics ot the sister thread too


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I only wear make-up on special occasions so I walk around "un-made" most of the time. Luckily my boyfriend prefers the natural look.
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the shower
> ...



I agree with everyone here. You are simply stunning Ebony. 
I think you're are flawless and also think you should could consider modeling. You have brains and beauty--I'm so jealous! :bow:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Only recent ones I could find. There's some residual eyeliner from the night before, but otherwise bare.
> 
> I was trying to take some earring pictures for Jes and it wasn't working. As you can see, either the earring would turn, or my hair was in the way.
> 
> ...




I've told you once, I would love to tell you again--you are an amazingly beautiful lady. I love your hair and eyes Rainy! You are such a special person, big heart and beauty too--(oh and smart!  )

I love your kitty's silky, sleeky, fur too---what a gorgeous cat!

I'd give you a reputation point, but I'm told I've used too many and I have to wait 24hrs.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

jamie said:


> My back has been trying to go out and it was a struggle to make myself even go to work this morning, so I came in roughing it.
> 
> Here is me, no makeup, no hair, and what little hair I have not fixed, and the dark circles under my eyes not dotted and covered up. Although I almost never go anywhere without mascara (my eyes tend to get lost behind the cheeks), I didn't wear any today because I know that with all the 9/11 coverage I will cry it off at least once today.
> 
> ...




Miss Jamie, I wish that I could look like you! You have such lovely cheekbones and speaking of creamy, lovely, glowing complexions--you have it! :wubu: 
I'm not even getting into the fact you have nice teeth and a beautiful smile! 

Well, you know how I feel about your looks--and what makes all the more fabulous is your personality and brains! Mr. J is a lucky guy---:bow:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

I am amazed how well all us gals look,(so fantastic naturally) not needing makeup to make us look good. I for one am glad to see the many beautiful faces of all of you! :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Be still my beating heart! Such beauty on this board. (And lots of rep to AM for starting the thread!)


----------



## fatlane (Sep 11, 2006)

OK tanx 4 teh pix now post vidz plz tanx.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

I too very seldom wear makeup. Well, that's not entirely true--I do wear it when I am out all day, but short runs, no way. 

Here is a few pictures of me--This first one is the day we bought our Peety!! It was a happy day!

View attachment Dee in her eyeglasses1 (320 x 240).jpg



This one was taken a few weeks back. I decided I needed a change, since my life is about to go into big time transition. I think I like the change here:

View attachment deegoingblond (320 x 240).jpg



And this was taken a few days ago. Mr. D and I went to the Cracker Barrel and took pictures of each other in different hats. I like this one, even though slightly blurry. (picture phone):

View attachment lady in a hat (320 x 240).jpg


And so, there it is.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 11, 2006)

ok pictures of me no make up!  

Lets see, just after swimming in one and in the other one I was 17 mile drive and decided to let my son play camera man


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 11, 2006)

What is this *without make-up* thing of which you all speak????????????

I don't understand.


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh my! Always the hot ones are SO far away.


bigsexy920 said:


> There I am no make up


----------



## toni (Sep 11, 2006)

I am NOT as mad as I look in this pic lol  

I usually do not wear much make up, some lip gloss, maybe "da sexy eyes" if I go out but thats about it. 

View attachment phpUmJs7DPM.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Sep 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Only recent ones I could find. There's some residual eyeliner from the night before, but otherwise bare.
> 
> I was trying to take some earring pictures for Jes and it wasn't working. As you can see, either the earring would turn, or my hair was in the way.
> 
> ...



I want your eyes. And your hair!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 12, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm loving all these lovely pictures, even while saying "no way, no how" to posting any of my own. I'm scary enough WITH make up.



Stop yo lyin' . . . Stop yo lyin'!


----------



## Frankie (Sep 12, 2006)

ripley said:


> Oh lord...don't know if the world's ready for this, lol.



The pic you posted might not display it to its best advantage, but I want your hair, too. And that dog you're holding, even if I can see only his ears.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 12, 2006)

Ivy said:


> this is as close to no make-up as i can find on my boyfriend's computer..
> 
> this picture was taken waaaay early in the morning after falling asleep on a friend's couch completely trashed with my makeup on. I think I still have a tiny bit of eyeliner on that didn't smudge off, but that is it.
> 
> i'm a make-up addict. i never leave the house without eyeliner, mascara, and a light eyeshadow with primer underneath. it only takes me 5 minutes, so it's not as bad as it sounds, lol.



You are too cute! I sound like a broken record, but I want your hair, too. It looks so glossy and I love the cut and color.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 12, 2006)

jamie said:


> Here is me, no makeup, no hair, and what little hair I have not fixed, and the dark circles under my eyes not dotted and covered up. Although I almost never go anywhere without mascara (my eyes tend to get lost behind the cheeks), I didn't wear any today because I know that with all the 9/11 coverage I will cry it off at least once today.



More skin to envy! You are beautiful, Jamie.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 12, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I too very seldom wear makeup. Well, that's not entirely true--I do wear it when I am out all day, but short runs, no way.
> 
> Here is a few pictures of me--This first one is the day we bought our Peety!! It was a happy day!
> 
> ...



You look so happy and beautiful in the second pic. You are one of the kindest souls around, and I think it shows in your face.


----------



## Cat (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm proud to join this group of beautiful women in the naked face display! You're all just stunning! 

I rarely, rarely, rarely, rarely wear makeup. Did I say rarely enough yet?
I think the last time I wore any of that crud was two years ago.
This photo is from last month. 

View attachment nomakeup.jpg


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

Cat said:


> I'm proud to join this group of beautiful women in the naked face display! You're all just stunning!
> 
> I rarely, rarely, rarely, rarely wear makeup. Did I say rarely enough yet?
> I think the last time I wore any of that crud was two years ago.
> This photo is from last month.



Simply beautiful! I love how your hair looks in that picture.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

toni said:


> I am NOT as mad as I look in this pic lol
> 
> I usually do not wear much make up, some lip gloss, maybe "da sexy eyes" if I go out but thats about it.




Toni, your little avatar doesn't do you justice. That's a lovely picture...your hair and skin go very well together


----------



## Friday (Sep 12, 2006)

> What is this *without make-up* thing of which you all speak????????????
> 
> I don't understand.



Me neither Sandie. I have no eyes without make-up. Even my friend K who never wears any says 'Where did your eyes go?' when I don't. We're going to Reno next month and I'm already fretting over having to put my make up in my check in bag instead of my carry on. :doh:


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Well, look who's talking yourself, beautiful.





Awwwwwwwww, thanks. *blows kisses*


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 12, 2006)

View attachment myspacemain.jpg


I usually dont wear much makeup 
I gained weight from this pic cool


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 12, 2006)

ooops sorry for the big pic


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 12, 2006)

I do a lot of my site pics without makeup (oops) but was hardpressed to find an everyday pic without it...ironic?


Here's what I found. 

View attachment Picture 011.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Sep 12, 2006)

I was in the car for 6 hours before this was taken...the first thing my fiancee and our friends did once we hit Canada...eat! 

View attachment DSC01319.JPG


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 12, 2006)

Worst case senario: Me, all puffy, gray-sideburns. and showing all 36 years of age...work-a-day, balding, giant skulled, me:


----------



## Andeeez (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else...

But you won't hear me complain!



SexxyBBW69 said:


> ooops sorry for the big pic


----------



## ripley (Sep 12, 2006)

pdgujer148 said:


> Worst case senario: Me, all puffy, gray-sideburns. and showing all 36 years of age...work-a-day, balding, giant skulled, me:




I think you look cute...so there!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Wow, such beautiful women here and a few makeupless men. I love this thread. I wear makeup about 50 % of the time, every time I don't though, my mom says my eyes are puffy.
> 
> Great idea for a thread. Maybe we should see if any guys can post a made up photo of themselves.
> 
> ...



I really like this photo Tarella! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> We have quite the looks-even-cuter-without-makeup crowd here. Hate to mess up the run of luck, with She Of Invisible Features, but...



This black and white photo rocks!  :bow:


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 12, 2006)

Frankie said:


> I want your eyes. And your hair!



Damn, well in that case Rainy can I please have your cat?

Tracey xx


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 12, 2006)

Andeeez said:


> I don't know about anyone else...
> 
> But you won't hear me complain!



hehe ty :wubu:


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Y'all with visible eyelashes should consider yourselves lucky!


I know! If my lips and eyelashes showed up without the goop, I'd SO be skippin' the goop. I'm absolutely stymied (do people get stymied any more?) at how gorgeous everyone here looks without make-up. Why on earth wear the stuff? The women I'm seeing here don't need make-up to be make-you-swallow-your-gum stunning.

Bastids.

(Note to pdgujer - you look quite lovely without make-up, and should think about changing your avatar to this one.)


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

Frankie said:


> I want your eyes. And your hair!


I can spare some hip and maybe a slice or two of liver. Would one of those do instead? Besides, I've seen your eyes and hair, girlie, and know you have a fine set of your own. 



BeaBea said:


> Damn, well in that case Rainy can I please have your cat?


Sorry, not the cat! That's my baby girl. I've mailed you an envelope full of bits of paper towel she shredded as a consolation gift though. (Cats + unattended paper towel roll = blizzard.)



Aliena said:


> I've told you once, I would love to tell you again--you are an amazingly beautiful lady. I love your hair and eyes Rainy! You are such a special person, big heart and beauty too--(oh and smart!  )


You could tell me three times, sweet lady, and I'd say ditto back to you each time.  Thank you for the kind words, toots. Your new do suits you, as does the lovely smile you're wearing with it. Miss Mimsy says thank you as well.

Jamie you're as gorgeous without makeup as in any picture I've seen with you wearing it. And Cat, I can see why you never bother. You're lovely.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 12, 2006)

BoBabe said:


> Originally Posted by Boteroesque Babe
> We have quite the looks-even-cuter-without-makeup crowd here. Hate to mess up the run of luck, with She Of Invisible Features, but...






Aliena said:


> You are so beautiful; to me. You are sooooooooooo bewwwwteeeful; to me!
> 
> You are so lovely dahhhhlin', really!






Oooooooppps, my bad...I meant to quote Tina, but ended up quoting BB. I am sorry Tina, I was trying to serenade you with "You Are So Beautiful"! Guess I should take the sleeping pills after I type. :doh: 

Not that you're not pretty; BBabe.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 12, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Oooooooppps, my bad...I meant to quote Tina, but ended up quoting BB. I am sorry Tina, I was trying to serenade you with "You Are So Beautiful"! Guess I should take the sleeping pills after I type. :doh:
> 
> Not that you're not pretty; BBabe.


Yeeouch.

I haven't seen a vote of approval retracted this publicly since Al Gore was almost not elected.


----------



## Jane (Sep 12, 2006)

And I am SO DAMNED out of rep.

So....Ba Dum Bum...rimshots for all.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 12, 2006)

First one....Myself and my boy, at Tent State University - Rutgers. 

Second...one of my first days a frosh in the dorm. We played a rousing game of frisbee....in the pouring rain. 

View attachment maireSURPRISE.JPG


View attachment allison, emma and i.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

here I was having a good "no makeup" day. I find my skin varies from day to day. All of the ladies (and gents) are looking great makeup free. Kudos to all for "braving" it and proving that makeup is truly not needed. Is it wrong that I still like using makeup?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Second...one of my first days a frosh in the dorm. We played a rousing game of frisbee....in the pouring rain.



Um, that piccie is quite hot!


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Is it wrong that I still like using makeup?


I don't think so, Ivory girl. Besides, if you didn't we would have missed the fun of that mineral class in Vegas.


----------



## furious styles (Sep 12, 2006)

pssst.

ericthonius and pdg. we're posting in the _girl's_ thread.*

teehee! 







naturally I couldn't locate my lipstick






*this line to be read mentally in the voice of a 3rd grader


----------



## rainyday (Sep 12, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> pssst.
> 
> ericthonius and pdg. we're posting in the _girl's_ thread.



And it's lovely to see all of you laying off the makeup for a change.


()


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Oooooooppps, my bad...I meant to quote Tina, but ended up quoting BB. I am sorry Tina, I was trying to serenade you with "You Are So Beautiful"! Guess I should take the sleeping pills after I type. :doh:
> 
> Not that you're not pretty; BBabe.



You know, one of these days I have to hear that singing voice of yours, A.  And thank you very kindly for the sweet serenade. :kiss2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 12, 2006)

I HAD to join the fun  this was from when i met Tina, and i think it fair, since both of us had no make up on


----------



## Brenda (Sep 13, 2006)

I was looking thru pics of myself but could not find a black and white one (way more forgiving) to post. Guess I am out lol

Brenda


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 13, 2006)

Brenda said:


> I was looking thru pics of myself but could not find a black and white one (way more forgiving) to post. Guess I am out lol
> 
> Brenda




Brenda, I can convert it to B&W if ya want...


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

Brenda said:


> I was looking thru pics of myself but could not find a black and white one (way more forgiving) to post. Guess I am out lol
> 
> Brenda


Brenda, from the pictures I've seen of you over time, you don't need the B&W in order to hide lines and flaws and such. 

SocialbFly, you are so naturally beautiful that you don't need a speck of makeup. Our meeting was a great time, and I can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 13, 2006)

Pretty, pretty people. With as good as you all look, why on earth do you wear make up? You're gorgeous, the lot of ya!


----------



## love dubh (Sep 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Um, that piccie is quite hot!



 I can take more.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 13, 2006)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tina again."


grrrr, but i couldnt agree more Tina, can't wait to meet up again!!!
Dianna


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

No sweat, Di, I gave it to you instead.  :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I can take more.



Get a bunch of your rutgers pals together on a rainy day for a game of kickball and take pictures. Then send those pictures to me.


----------



## Emma (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok this is a first. No make up, unstraightened hair and smiling. Eeeeeek. Here goes.


----------



## Donna (Sep 16, 2006)

Is it just the process of converting from color to black and white that makes the imprefections disappear, or is extra photoshopping necessary? (Like shaving off fat, erasing double chins....stuff I can't do....lol)


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok this is a first. No make up, unstraightened hair and smiling. Eeeeeek. Here goes.



Wow, Em!! Sorry to say, but you're a naturally beautiful girl under all that junk.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 16, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Is it just the process of converting from color to black and white that makes the imprefections disappear, or is extra photoshopping necessary? (Like shaving off fat, erasing double chins....stuff I can't do....lol)



Photoshop always does the trick.. butwhy would you need to


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, Em!! Sorry to say, but you're a naturally beautiful girl under all that junk.



I agree - that's the prettiest I've ever seen you, Em.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 16, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Is it just the process of converting from color to black and white that makes the imprefections disappear, or is extra photoshopping necessary?


While black and white is generally more artful and interesting, more contrast-flexible, and some would say _everything_ looks better in black and white, the only cosmetic-y "imperfections" it hides are color-related skin issues, like rosacia (or however you spell that), zits, or a ruddy complexion.

Congrats on your new arrival, by the way. Folks down the hall have three Corgies, and they're all very well behaved. But boy can they fill an elevator. Which, I guess, is what my neighbors say about me.


----------



## Donna (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks! You know, I reread what I wrote originally and it sounded like I was calling my fat and double chins imperfections, which I really don't. Gosh, some of us can be vain (myself included.) 

And yes, Corgis are awesome, this one in particular :wubu: (I am not one bit biased, I swear. lol)


----------



## Emma (Sep 16, 2006)

argh no! lol I feel so much more better with make up on. I find myself disgusting without it and feel I look like a man. lol


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> argh no! lol I feel so much more better with make up on. I find myself disgusting without it and feel I look like a man. lol



You look so good without, though. Not as masculine as you might think, and far from disgusting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok this is a first. No make up, unstraightened hair and smiling. Eeeeeek. Here goes.


A little shy, that smile. But it makes you look even cuter.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You look so good without, though. Not as masculine as you might think, and far from disgusting.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Thanks! You know, I reread what I wrote originally and it sounded like I was calling my fat and double chins imperfections, which I really don't. Gosh, some of us can be vain (myself included.)



Converting a pic to B&W, and upping the contrast and/or adjusting the levels, can also eliminate wrinkles and define features, depending upon the pic and the skill of the user.

For instance. Before -- note the unfortunate bags from not enough sleep the night before?


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

Now, the Photoshopped version. Only took maybe 3 minutes to do it, so I didn't try very hard. You can see it takes years off a person. LOL That is the lesson for today, kids!


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

Now, artful cropping and re-sizing, and viola!!! Photoshop hides a multitude of 'sins'! Hmmm... maybe I should start using B&W and Photoshop on my pics...  

And Emma, you are beautiful.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 16, 2006)

To those of you who made such nice comments to me, thanks.

Jamie, you are absolutely gorgeous. Words fail. And Em, to see you without make up is to see another girl. You look so beautiful without it!

Tina - I like the picture in color the best. It's much more honest and has more personality than the others. They don't look near so pretty, I don't think. You sure do have a "i'm up to no good" look on your face there.  



Santaclear said:


> You should let these birds sow their oats and be young and run wild, Michelle. Fencing them in will only make them rebel later. You look great :smitten: but Emma's makeup here comes off a tad gaudy. (Her toupee is classy tho.)


 
Well, Mr. Anta, do you honestly think I would take YOUR advice on kids/pets? I mean, look at what happened to your son. You're truly full of shit.   :kiss2:   :eat2: (Thanks for the compliment about Emma's toupe - do you like the blonde?)


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_Hmm. Black and White. Now that is an idea. Thank you ladies!_


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Tina - I like the picture in color the best. It's much more honest and has more personality than the others. They don't look near so pretty, I don't think. You sure do have a "i'm up to no good" look on your face there.



Wrinkles and all, eh? Thank you, Michelle.  Oh, and that look has been there since childhood. There is a 'mischevious' gene that runs long and wide in my family, and I seem to have gotten it all. 

Moon Goddes, you are so lovely. Dang, there are so many beautiful women here at Dimensions -- no wonder we keep getting more and more male posters here all the time!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_Thanks for the compliment Tina. I've got to tell you...YOU ARE GORGEOUS! I love your pics. Such a lovely smile, and beautiful eyes. I can see that mischief bright as day!

There are so many beautiful people here, both male and female. And not in just the physical aspect. There is intelligence and love that comes through. No amount of makeup can create that._


----------



## Emma (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't be so silly everyone. I gots me warpaint on now! lol I look a zillion million times better.


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> Sans makeup it is.



Just went back and looked at more of the pictures (I haven't had time to fully keep up with this thread. MoonGoddess, I like the color one of you much better than the black and white. Not only because you have lovely skin, but also because your eyes are spectacular, and that doesn't come across in the B&W. 

I like B&W for stylized things, but for real-life stuff, there's nothing like color. 

And thanks for the lovely compliments. 

Emma, you are the silly one, girlie.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Don't be so silly everyone. I gots me warpaint on now! lol I look a zillion million times better.








!?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Just went back and looked at more of the pictures (I haven't had time to fully keep up with this thread. MoonGoddess, I like the color one of you much better than the black and white. Not only because you have lovely skin, but also because your eyes are spectacular, and that doesn't come across in the B&W.
> 
> I like B&W for stylized things, but for real-life stuff, there's nothing like color.
> 
> ...


_
Thanks again...you are making me blush big time. I am proud of my skin (a lifetime avoiding the sun has it's perks), but I did not think my eyes are anything special.

You have done wonders for my spirit today!
_


----------



## rainyday (Sep 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Don't be so silly everyone. I gots me warpaint on now! lol I look a zillion million times better.


Add one more vote to the silly camp, Em!  

And Moon, I have to agree with Tina. Your eyes are lovely.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Add one more vote to the silly camp, Em!
> 
> And Moon, I have to agree with Tina. Your eyes are lovely.




I'm jumping on with Rainy and Tina about your eyes Moon, but also want to add how gorgeous your hair is...so shiny and full -- looks great!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_One more compliment and I swear I am going to get a swelled head. You are all so sweet. 

Want to hear something weird? I have had complete strangers come up to me and say things like "You must be a Witch, having eyes like that!". I am a Witch for sure, but to this day I still don't get the correlation. Maybe I should take it as an off-color compliment?

(Mental note to myself...start wearing eye makeup!)_


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

It's taken me days to pluck up courage to do this. I'm quite happy going out without make up but pictures just seem so, errr, permanent some how.... 

Anyway, this is me, completely sans makeup (with no cheating) stepping out of my comfort zone...

Tracey xx 

View attachment No makeup1.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 16, 2006)

You look great without makeup BeaBea! And another beauty with gorgeous hair!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_You are stunning BeaBea! And Valentine is right...what a shiny, full and sexy head of hair you have!_


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

Moongoddess and Valentine  You are both very kind! I confess that all I can see in my picture is the broken vein on the side of my nose and that I would give up a small appendage for skin as beautiful as either of you.

And ummm, Hair by Loreal Excellence, otherwise I'm more grey than brown...

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Sep 16, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Anyway, this is me, completely sans makeup (with no cheating) stepping out of my comfort zone...



What the heck were you so worried about? Good grief, skairdy cat.  You look lovely without makeup. And that beautiful hair is so thick!

Edited because a smiley got in there by mistake and because I'm looking for the vein now and can't find it. Tracey, could you please post an enlarged closeup of the vein so we can locate it?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_What broken vein? We really are our own harshest judges, are we not? You are amazingly lovely.

Hey, nothing wrong with L'Oreal color. I love the stuff. My day to day hair care is Avalon Lavendar Shampoo. Smells so good._


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What the heck were you so worried about? Good grief, skairdy cat.  You look lovely without makeup. And that beautiful hair is so thick!
> 
> Edited because a smiley got in there by mistake and because I'm looking for the vein now and can't find it. Tracey, could you please post an enlarged closeup of the vein so we can locate it?



You shush Rainy, or I really will have to take your cat! 
Tracey xx


----------



## elle camino (Sep 16, 2006)

i'm not the blonde.
also i think this is an altogether terrifying picture of me. not because of the no makeup, just in general.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 16, 2006)

_You. Are. Gorgeous!

And the little one is a cutie too!_


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2006)

Tracey! You look gorgeous!! I know you were hesitant do that - and I am really proud of you. 

But I must say, you look amazing!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2006)

Yay, I'm so glad people are still contributing to this thread. I really love it.  

And Tracey, I know that was tough to post. I think you look lovely, and I'm really glad you took the risk so we could all tell you so.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah tracey with skin as perfect as yours, i don't even see why you'd wear makeup. color me jealous. with makeup. lots and lots of makeup.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 17, 2006)

mmm mmm good very nice:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Anyway, this is me, completely sans makeup (with no cheating) stepping out of my comfort zone...



Totally gorgeous and adorable, BeaBea! :smitten: Makeup is so overrated!


----------



## Friday (Sep 17, 2006)

Your niece Elle? If so, she's lucky 'cause she looks like you. Cuties both.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 17, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Anyway, this is me, completely sans makeup (with no cheating) stepping out of my comfort zone...


Fabulous and fringe-y! Completely lovely, Tracey. And yes, thank you for not wearing make-up in your no-make-up photo. 

(!)

What beauties we have here.

Now playing in my head: "Natural Woman" by Aretha Franklin (sorry, Carole)


----------



## jamie (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree... I love these photos, but I want the skin treatment secrets you people use!


----------



## Tina (Sep 17, 2006)

Tracey, I agree with AnnMarie. It's great that you took the risk and posted so we can see how lovely you are. Really, makeup cannot change a hideous face, it can only enhance. So, I knew it couldn't have been that you are not pretty.


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 17, 2006)

As it has already been said.....Best Thread EVER!!! 

You're all naturally beautiful!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Elle, you're absolutely stunning. I love your cheekbones and arched brows. 

Tracey - just beautiful.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

If I was a mod, I'd make this thread sticky....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> If I was a mod, I'd make this thread sticky....


Why did I expect this statement?


----------



## Emma (Sep 18, 2006)

jamie said:


> I agree... I love these photos, but I want the skin treatment secrets you people use!



I never ever ever ever wash my face lol I occasionally give it a wipe with a babywipe the next day if I've still got makeup on it but other than that no way!


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

Taken at the NAAFA convention this yr with my friend of 20 years, Robbie. He has no makeup on either. LOL

HugKiss 

View attachment Kathie-Robbie.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm with Tracey on this one. I don't have issues with tooling around with no makeup on. I rarely wear any in fact but I can't bear to have my photo taken without any. Too many sins. Every now and then I take a makeupless picture out of morbid curiosity, just to see what the camera picks up. It's rarely a pleasant experence.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

One more.. taken Memorial Day of this yr.

HugKiss 

View attachment KathieNcarSpring06.jpg


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm with Tracey on this one. I don't have issues with tooling around with no makeup on. I rarely wear any in fact but I can't bear to have my photo taken without any. Too many sins. Every now and then I take a makeupless picture out of morbid curiosity, just to see what the camera picks up. It's rarely a pleasant experence.


 
U Are Gorgeous,
INSIDE and OUT!

Hugs, Kathie


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 18, 2006)

I need make-up so bad, once, toward the end of a dinner party, when my lipstick had worn off, a TEN-YEAR-OLD BOY told me I looked better when I had lipstick on. I'd more graciously accept such a critique from Eve Arden or Carson Kressley, or something. But from a butchy little kid?

Had he seen me without mascara, he'd likely have started wetting his bed.

And since someone suggested posting a black and white photo was cheating, have at this'n...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 18, 2006)

God, everyone's so gorgeous it's taken me forever to get up the nerve to contribute my awful, Myspace-y messes. Here's me after my morning shower/being up all night. 

View attachment IMG_0238.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I need make-up so bad, once, toward the end of a dinner party, when my lipstick had worn off, a TEN-YEAR-OLD BOY told me I looked better when I had lipstick on. I'd more graciously accept such a critique from Eve Arden or Carson Kressley, or something. But from a butchy little kid?


Haw! Aren't kids like that simply...._precious_? :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> God, everyone's so gorgeous it's taken me forever to get up the nerve to contribute my awful, Myspace-y messes. Here's me after my morning shower/being up all night.



Dipwad. You're a bona fide hottie, and you have some of the best smoldering "come hither" eyes I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dipwad. You're a bona fide hottie, and you have some of the best smoldering "come hither" eyes I've ever seen in my life.



Et tu, Brute!

BTW, I think for Jes, we should all post pictures of our vulvas smoking cigarettes, preferably something long and girly.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> BTW, I think for Jes, we should all post pictures of our vulvas smoking cigarettes, preferably something long and girly.


Can mine be in black and white?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Et tu, Brute!
> 
> BTW, I think for Jes, we should all post pictures of our vulvas smoking cigarettes, preferably something long and girly.



Like Capris? Maybe you allow your vulva out of the house sans makeup, but I do not. I've got a Kabuki theme going today, in fact.


----------



## jamie (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Like Capris? Maybe you allow your vulva out of the house sans makeup, but I do not. I've got a Kabuki theme going today, in fact.



With or without that green stuff? 



You know that sounds grosser than I meant it too. I meant the smoke kinda stuff.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 18, 2006)

BoBabe, sorry. Lipstick? Mascara? All I see is beautiful cheekbones and a great rack!

And TSL, seconded on Carrie's assesment of the 'come hither' eyes. I swear I'm on the turn! Woohoo!

And Lilly, wicked eyes to match that wicked wit!

And everyone I haven't commented on individually. Wow ladies, I dont see a bad photo on this thread!
Tracey xx


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> God, everyone's so gorgeous it's taken me forever to get up the nerve to contribute my awful, Myspace-y messes. Here's me after my morning shower/being up all night.




_Absolutely der-lovely! Never be afraid to show your face sweetie...you are gorgeous!_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 18, 2006)

_I got a make-up free pic taken earlier this year, just down the road from the house._


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2006)

What are those in the background? Piggies? Am I hallucinating?


----------



## dragorat (Sep 18, 2006)

*To me it is not the amount of makeup you wear that makes you beautiful.Your true beauty shines from within.From what I have seen in this post there are many lovely ladies here,with or without warpaint as my grandpa used to say.I can say that for a fact concerning Social,having met her 6 yrs. ago & seen her with & without...*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What are those in the background? Piggies? Am I hallucinating?


 

_They are not pigs AFG. They are Scottish Highland Sheep!_


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dipwad. You're a bona fide hottie, and you have some of the best smoldering "come hither" eyes I've ever seen in my life.



**edit**

Third-ed.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Can mine be in black and white?



Yes, has to be. No pink allowed. Gray is ok, tho.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2006)

Does it count if it isn't a really recent pic? Here I am a few yrs ago, in a friend's pool.

View attachment MIPOOL97.JPG


View attachment MIPOOL2.JPG​
I guess I'd better find something closer...and more recent, huh? :shocked:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 18, 2006)

_You are lovely, and so playful! It matters not if it is not new, it shows your beauty!_


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 18, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _You are lovely, and so playful! It matters not if it is not new, it shows your beauty!_




awww thanks!! :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Can mine be in black and white?



As long as you make it decent and put a top hat on it.

And Carrie, I understand on dressed up vulvas. How about a little lipstick? Fair?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What are those in the background? Piggies? Am I hallucinating?



Can't take you anywhere.


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 19, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I got a make-up free pic taken earlier this year, just down the road from the house._



_Bra_-free, too, from the looks of it.

Not that anything of that nature should be ever construed as a complaint coming from me. Far from it. That photo is also a terrific example of why the time around both sun rise and sunset is called, "_Magic Hour_", by people in the Film/TV business. You look etherial, you really do.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 19, 2006)

_Not bra fee. Just a bit chilly.

And thank you._


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes, has to be. No pink allowed. Gray is ok, tho.


A gray poon? That doesn't sound too appetizing. I'll just keep sittin' on it, thanks.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Does it count if it isn't a really recent pic? Here I am a few yrs ago, in a friend's pool.
> 
> View attachment 9883
> 
> ...



Looks like you got the ZACTLY disease. Its were you look ZACTLY the same now as you did then. :shocked:


----------



## swordchick (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm rarely made up. Sometimes, it is just too hot to for my hair to stay in place and for my makeup not to sweat off.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 19, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Looks like you got the ZACTLY disease. Its were you look ZACTLY the same now as you did then. :shocked:



Don't I wish!! But thanks, Berna :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

swordchick said:


> I'm rarely made up. Sometimes, it is just too hot to for my hair to stay in place and for my makeup not to sweat off.



Thanks for sharing, Swordchick, another gal with good skin! Show us the smile next time!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Ah... this thread never gets old.


----------



## Rainahblue (Sep 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Fuzzy mentioned wanting to see a picture of lovely ladies here sans makeup, so I figured I'd get it started for him.
> 
> I personally am without make up about 99% of my life, maybe more.
> 
> So c'mon ladies, show us your natural selves.



AM, this thread is so kickass it's unreal! Yay for you for starting it for us and yay for Fuzzy wanting to see it!

I love you all for sharing your pics, especially those of you who were too uncomfortable to, but bit the bullet and did it anyway!

I've only showed this pic to one person here, so argh!

Taken January '06, the month I shaved my head. 





A more recent one (this month) when I woke up to my hubby playing with the camera. I wasn't amused.





How sad that I only have a couple where I'm wearing_* no*_ makeup. In all the others (on my comp, at least), I'm wearing lipgloss, eyeliner, somethin'.  ​


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 20, 2006)

Me, raw. (I only wear make-up when I'm going out for the evening)
This is me at work. BTW, maybe it's already been requested-i can't view this whole thread right now-but I'd like to see Fuzzy w/out makeup, too.  

View attachment RR091806.jpg


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 20, 2006)

Yay, even more gorgeous pictures!

I started off hating this thread but now I feel all warm and (yes, I'll say it!) fuzzy! 

Tracey xx


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 20, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Yay, even more gorgeous pictures!
> 
> I started off hating this thread but now I feel all warm and (yes, I'll say it!) fuzzy!
> 
> Tracey xx



Me just the opposite. Now I feel ugly.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me just the opposite. Now I feel ugly.



Are you nuts?? You are one of the most beautiful women I've ever laid eyes on... not only in who you are, but in the way you present yourself and that gorgeous mug... you're a beauty baby - accept it.


----------



## Tina (Sep 20, 2006)

Such beautiful women here. Have so many women ever posted so many pictures for one man before? Fuzzy, honey, you're one lucky man. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Me just the opposite. Now I feel ugly.



Huh??? Well, okay, I get that we don't always see what others see, and I won't try to invalidate your feelings, but my eyes and yours are telling us vastly different things, Lil'.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Sep 20, 2006)

toni said:


> I am NOT as mad as I look in this pic lol
> 
> I usually do not wear much make up, some lip gloss, maybe "da sexy eyes" if I go out but thats about it.



You are very pretty...


----------



## Carrie (Sep 20, 2006)

Lilly, when I first saw you at NAAFA, my jaw just about dropped to the floor, and I thought to myself, "Holy crap....she's GORGEOUS." 

Poetry? No. But god's honest truth.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok Fuzzy, I have now reviewed each page of your bare ladies thread and see none of you. Pls post pix thnx.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me just the opposite. Now I feel ugly.




Lilly!!!  Girl please, you are very pretty....I even told you that in Vegas! No more ugly talk or...or...well I'll figure out something and it won't be fun.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Lilly, when I first saw you at NAAFA, my jaw just about dropped to the floor, and I thought to myself, "Holy crap....she's GORGEOUS."



And ya know what? I think it _every_ time I see her.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 20, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Lilly!!!  Girl please, you are very pretty....I even told you that in Vegas! No more ugly talk or...or...well I'll figure out something and it won't be fun.



LOL!! Thanks everyone. I swear this wasn't a plug for compliments or anything. I suppose when one is viewing themselves they live so closely with their own flaws that they seem much larger than life at times. My skin puts up such a fuss all the time. Irritants in the air and poor sleeping habits are all I'm reminded of when I see makeupless pics of myself.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmm. You know, I could post pix of the various ways I've had facial hair... goatee, foo-man-chu, full beard, prospector-style bristle brush mustache.. and then for the kicker.. I'll shave and you'll have front row seats for a clean shaven fuzzy-face. And I'll probably look about 10 years younger too.

*goes off to find some pix*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> Such beautiful women here. Have so many women ever posted so many pictures for one man before? Fuzzy, honey, you're one lucky man.



Well, it was dedicated to me, but AnnMarie started it and if she didn't post pictures of her angelic face unmasked, nobody would've done it. So I'm lucky that Marie has such great courage.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me just the opposite. Now I feel ugly.


Whuh? Lilly, I've seen you up close, in person, and sans make-up. You're completely lovely, and you've got to know that. That "inside and out" thing makes me cringe, but _guh_, Lilly. It applies.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Hmm. You know, I could post pix of the various ways I've had facial hair... goatee, foo-man-chu, full beard, prospector-style bristle brush mustache.. and then for the kicker.. I'll shave and you'll have front row seats for a clean shaven fuzzy-face. And I'll probably look about 10 years younger too.
> 
> *goes off to find some pix*



Still waiting..............................................


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me just the opposite. Now I feel ugly.



No wayyyyyy. You have that sexy come hither look thing going like crazy. Eyes with a mischievous glint- it gets 'em every time!  

I have the skin stuff you mention later, too... but girl, it's all about the *bone structure.* K?


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 21, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No make up, hair is a mess, looking tired....Yep,



Garsh-a-rooni, you're absoliciously adorable! More so without the make-up!
:smitten: 

Lester


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> A more recent one (this month) when I woke up to my hubby playing with the camera. I wasn't amused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But look at the results, Rainah. Undeniable and unfettered beauty. 

I think make-up on a woman is only appropriate when one is going to a formal event. Without make-up, women seem to look much more youthful and...well...natural.


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 22, 2006)

It's not hard for me to find recent pics sans makeup, since I'm usually too lazy to wear any, and when I do, I never have my camera!


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmm... I may have posted this elsewhere, but here's a VERY un-made-up (not that I wear it... but I was mainly referring to a photo that I was not so well poised to take) photograph of myself.

The scenario: I had just been woken up (it's about 8am) after having slept on the hour-long bus ride from Jerusalem to Rehovot to go cabbage-picking. I was TIRED. We'd been out until 3am the night before at a club, and the day before we'd woken up at a camel ranch in the Negev Desert, hiked up and down Masada (in almost 100-degree heat), swam in the Dead Sea, and made our way north by bus to Jerusalem.

Yeah... I could have used a shave, too. 

View attachment DSCN0375.jpg


----------



## Jes (Sep 22, 2006)

i don't wear makeup. Hmmn.So I've already posted, I guess!


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2006)

Ava, you have fabulous cheekbones and dimples.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 22, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Hmm... I may have posted this elsewhere, but here's a VERY un-made-up (not that I wear it... but I was mainly referring to a photo that I was not so well poised to take) photograph of myself.


 
If I were only 30 years younger. :smitten: 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! 

You are a cutie,

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ava, you have fabulous cheekbones and dimples.



That's great that you've always recognized stellar cheekbones, Tin'. I myself am an appreciator of attractive and noble foreheads on women. Who comes to mind? Well, first off I'd have to say Reese Witherspoon. Then Glen Close...then Angela Bassett. 

And who is guilty of forehead _overload_ you ask? Well, I ain't sayin' no names.


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2006)

She used to be so cute, before she lost weight. Now she looks too thin, IMO, and even her breasts look unhappy about it.  My neice has a forehead like Reese's -- adorable.


----------



## Jes (Sep 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Et tu, Brute!
> 
> BTW, I think for Jes, we should all post pictures of our vulvas smoking cigarettes, preferably something long and girly.


haha. Just now saw this. That's my legacy here, eh? No dates, and a smokin' (and I don't mean sexy, just actual smokin') hooter. So be it.

Anyhoo, I realized I do wear it now and then, but I rub it all off. I'm a hair/face toucher. Not like a nervous tick, but it never stays on. I don't care about it in pix b/c I photograph so god forsakenly badly (is that a term?) that it doesn't help.

Recently I bought the Almay color stuff. I'm experimenting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

I will probably regret this but here goes....












I have no idea why this pic exists.....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 22, 2006)

Just found this thread and I love it so much  I don't go out without at least eyeliner, mascara and eyebrow pencil! Here I am not only make up less, but also hungover, eyes blinking, and weird expression, and then holding up Magnum (ice cream bar!!) not only makeupless, but also hair not brushed at all that day


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 22, 2006)

This is a really neat thread...so many beautiful women on here, with and without makeup! It's amazing to me to see how few pics I have of myself without makeup, since I wear very little to begin with. Here's an old one from several years ago, and one with my new friend Luke, from the Vegas bash.


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2006)

Joy, you are beautiful with or without makeup. I think you have the most wonderful eyes -- what they do at the outer corners -- lovely. And Luke ain't so bad either.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 22, 2006)

A gathering of _g o r g e o u s_ people. You were all already beautiful before I saw your faces, but truly: Wow. I love this thread!

Okay. Here goes...





Posting! No going back!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 22, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> A gathering of _g o r g e o u s_ people. You were all already beautiful before I saw your faces, but truly: Wow. I love this thread!
> 
> Okay. Here goes...
> 
> ...



Wow, you're such a cutie!!!  That should be your AV pic!


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree with AnnMarie -- you are very pretty and that should be your avatar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree with AnnMarie -- you are very pretty and that should be your avatar.



I agree - I love your freckles
I used to have many myself but years of covering them with make-up made them fade. I see yours and realize you pretty a person can still be with them 

Plus your gorgeous hair helps too


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 23, 2006)

You three are the best confidence boost ever! I'm pretty sure that made the rest of my year. *blush* 



AnnMarie said:


> Wow, you're such a cutie!!!  That should be your AV pic!





Tina said:


> I agree with AnnMarie -- you are very pretty and that should be your avatar.



Perhaps I will make it my avatar - 'specially now that I've gotten such awesome compliments. You are the sweetest!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree - I love your freckles
> I used to have many myself but years of covering them with make-up made them fade. I see yours and realize you pretty a person can still be with them
> 
> Plus your gorgeous hair helps too



I guess I never did learn how to cover them (this thread was easy to come up with a photo for!) Thanks for the shout-out to my hair! Usually it's pulled back, but maybe I oughta let it do its thing every once in a while.

Ah, what a nice feeling to fall asleep with.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> A gathering of _g o r g e o u s_ people. You were all already beautiful before I saw your faces, but truly: Wow. I love this thread!
> 
> Okay. Here goes...
> 
> Posting! No going back!



Beautiful! If you wore make-up, you'd be covering a lot of beautiful features, mainly those freckles!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 23, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will probably regret this but here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I had a complexion like yours I would NEVER wear make up again! Gorgeous!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 23, 2006)

Here am I without make-up 

View attachment memakeupless.jpg


----------



## Donna (Sep 23, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> A gathering of _g o r g e o u s_ people. You were all already beautiful before I saw your faces, but truly: Wow. I love this thread!
> 
> Okay. Here goes...
> 
> ...



I love the freckles! I have a few, but I always pined for them in abundance.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If I had a complexion like yours I would NEVER wear make up again! Gorgeous!



Thanks so much 





Just to show you it isnt always so clear though.... but then again I had just scrubbed my face so it made it slightly red


----------



## Regular Bill (Sep 23, 2006)

I looked at all of the photos in this post and I have to say it amazing to see all of this beauty in one place!!!:smitten:  


Bill


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 24, 2006)

no make up, but whos looking at me there is marshmellows!!!!!!!!!!!ummmm...


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ava, you have fabulous cheekbones and dimples.




Thank you so much!


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2006)

blueeyedevie said:


> no make up, but whos looking at me there is marshmellows!!!!!!!!!!!ummmm...



*mmmmmm... sweet, soft, white & delicious... and I'm not talkin' about the marshmellows!

 *


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 24, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> Just to show you it isnt always so clear though.... but then again I had just scrubbed my face so it made it slightly red




Nope! Still perfectly clear!  


And _Evie_? C'mon! SO CUTE! I really like that photo.

PS: _TSL_, _Donnalicious_? Thanks so much. If I felt self-conscious about freckles before, I certainly don't now!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 25, 2006)

> Out.of.habit wrote: Nope! Still perfectly clear!
> 
> 
> And Evie? C'mon! SO CUTE! I really like that photo.



Thank you.. I'll have to say your the cute one.. SO fresh and clean looking.. Reminds me of a model on a front of those teen novels for girls I read when I was young. Dream On I believe was the name or (something like that) hugs Evie..


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 26, 2006)

guess it's my turn... here's a picture of my damn cute retard kitty, Anya... but notice the immense acne. I hate acne!!!!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 26, 2006)

ok, here is goes....brace yourself! 

View attachment nomakeup.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm late to the no-makeup ball. Sosumi.

I took these pics a few years back, fresh out of the shower.
View attachment 10085


View attachment 10086


I'll try to get creative before the weekend is out and provide some updates. (I'm sure the difference will be startling.)


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 27, 2006)

More gorgeous ladies! Debbie and Saucy both look so young and cute, and (yup) fresh! Mia, your picture is gorgeous too and I'd love it even if you didn't cheat by adding an adorabe kitty into the mix.

I love the way more and more people are coming out of the closet and posting!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> A gathering of _g o r g e o u s_ people. You were all already beautiful before I saw your faces, but truly: Wow. I love this thread!
> 
> Okay. Here goes...
> 
> ...


that's real natural beauty. hello chubby julianne moore!


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 27, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> A gathering of _g o r g e o u s_ people. You were all already beautiful before I saw your faces, but truly: Wow. I love this thread!
> 
> Okay. Here goes...
> 
> ...



wow, you are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!:kiss2:


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 27, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> More gorgeous ladies! Debbie and Saucy both look so young and cute, and (yup) fresh! Mia, your picture is gorgeous too and I'd love it even if you didn't cheat by adding an adorabe kitty into the mix.
> 
> I love the way more and more people are coming out of the closet and posting!!
> 
> Tracey xx




hehe, well technically it wasn't cheating! The only reason I took that pic was because my friend was having a bad time, and needed cheering. He LOVES Anya, so I figured, what better to cheer him than a picture of his favorite retard kitty?


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 27, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> More gorgeous ladies! Debbie and Saucy both look so young and cute, and (yup) fresh! Mia, your picture is gorgeous too and I'd love it even if you didn't cheat by adding an adorabe kitty into the mix.
> 
> I love the way more and more people are coming out of the closet and posting!!
> 
> Tracey xx



awh thanks! That fresh look is a good thing, not to mention young and cute...hehe!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks like I am a little behind..... but here is one from my vacation this summer. My best friend and I had spent the day on the beach and then drove straight to the marina and hopped on a dolphin tour boat! Sunburn + No Makeup! YAY 

View attachment ABoat.JPG


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

Debbie - Fresh, young and cute is right! When you say "Brace yourself," you mean "Brace yourself for undeniable beauty."

Mia - Your cat's cuteness is eclipsed by your gorgeousness. *rawr* (as in meow)

SaucyWench - You have that level-a-man-with-your-eyes-look of the Casablanca film era. Saucy is fitting; a belle of the no-makeup ball, that is.

babyjeep - You are sparklingly beautiful. 

Am I saying this too much? I love this thread.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> that's real natural beauty. hello chubby julianne moore!






DebbieBBW said:


> wow, you are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!:kiss2:




Ooooh, you flatter me! Thank you. Really, thank you.

I am feeling marvelous! This may have been the single best thing I have ever done for my physical self-concept. (Well, next to joining up with Dimensions in the first place...)

*on cloud nine (no don't stop!)*


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 28, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Mia - Your cat's cuteness is eclipsed by your gorgeousness. *rawr* (as in meow)




PFT! The beauty of acne... haha... I wish it would go away!!!! Damn acne makes looking good, hard!

I wish I had freckles like you, though. I only have weird spotty freckles on my legs and arms... one every so often.

And I didn't even think of it until I saw it, but she's right, you DO look like a chubby Jullian Moore!


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 28, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I am feeling marvelous! This may have been the single best thing I have ever done for my physical self-concept. (Well, next to joining up with Dimensions in the first place...)
> 
> *on cloud nine (no don't stop!)*




Yay for feeling better about yourself!! Oh yeah, and you live an hour and a half from me ^_^


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> PFT! The beauty of acne... haha... I wish it would go away!!!! Damn acne makes looking good, hard!



Hard or not, you pull it off, and marvelously so!



Mia Davina said:


> I wish I had freckles like you, though. I only have weird spotty freckles on my legs and arms... one every so often.
> 
> And I didn't even think of it until I saw it, but she's right, you DO look like a chubby Jullian Moore!
> 
> ...



I totally admit to looking up photos of Julianne Moore after that comment. lol!

And let me tell you about freckles: 
I love having them, but the downside is the nature of freckled English skin - I have never ever been tan in my life! If I step out into the hot sun (mid-summer, mid-winter, doesn't matter) I nearly burst into flames (hm, sounds sort of vampiric). Needless to say, my makeupless face uses moisturizer with SPF 15 - 30. lol

Being so close, we ought to organize an upstate gathering sometime... that would rock.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> It looks like I am a little behind..... but here is one from my vacation this summer. My best friend and I had spent the day on the beach and then drove straight to the marina and hopped on a dolphin tour boat! Sunburn + No Makeup! YAY



You always look like a beautiful woman to me no matter what pic you post


----------



## Mia Davina (Sep 28, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Hard or not, you pull it off, and marvelously so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




totally! Are you on LJ? Because there's a community on there that I belong to (A friend of mine runs it) and I've been wanting to plan a get together, but there are only a few of us upstaters!


----------



## saucywench (Sep 28, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Hard or not, you pull it off, and marvelously so!


Best line ever.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2006)

OK OK OK OK

This picture was taken not 5 minutes ago by me. And that is the ONLY picture of me without makeup that will EVER be posted here or anywhere. A woman my age (46) should never be seen without makeup (well ME anyway).

What I won't do for you people

Yes that is Della in the picture - she's such a ham.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> totally! Are you on LJ? Because there's a community on there that I belong to (A friend of mine runs it) and I've been wanting to plan a get together, but there are only a few of us upstaters!




Certainly I am! My handle over there is _firescure_. 
Fantastic.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK OK OK OK
> 
> This picture was taken not 5 minutes ago by me. And that is the ONLY picture of me without makeup that will EVER be posted here or anywhere. A woman my age (46) should never be seen without makeup (well ME anyway).
> 
> ...




I'm not seeing any woman in the photo that looks 46... unless of course you're talking about Delia the Cat in Dog Years. Neither of you need makeup to look pretty, that is certain! Though, if I saw Delia wearing it, I might be concerned. You are definitely cute!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2006)

Look at that - my picture killed the thread! :shocked:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 29, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Look at that - my picture killed the thread! :shocked:


No, not killed, but I already posted mine! Would it help to say I think you look cute and there's no way in hell you're 46?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> No, not killed, but I already posted mine! Would it help to say I think you look cute and there's no way in hell you're 46?



No ----- unless you mean it! LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 30, 2006)

You could easily pass for late 20's, Sandie! You look fantastic.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You could easily pass for late 20's, Sandie! You look fantastic.




Well thank you sweetie pie.  Flattery will get you everywhere with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

That's no flattery, Sandie. It's true! *wearing earnestness on the face*


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

this is me today. looking like a bum. woke up late for work, no time to dry my hair...and i stole a pen from work apparently, as its sticking out of my hair.






noooooooooo makeup=panda lookin like a bum!!


----------



## Big D Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

A woman is always beautiful as long as she wears a smile.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2007)

BUMP!  (because of Ashley's recent new pics addition - it belongs here)


----------



## Ash (Dec 18, 2007)

This was a good thread! 

And since AM told me to: 
View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 18, 2007)

And since I bumped... here's one  

View attachment me_work.jpg


----------



## Ash (Dec 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> And since I bumped... here's one



You are so cute in that BoSox hat. I look like a goob in hats.


----------



## Britannia (Dec 18, 2007)

The only one I could find was from quite a while back, at least 6 months ago.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice, Britannia!

I hope this thread has another life, it's the feel-good hit of the year.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2007)

chapped lips and dark circles be damned....me in a towel...


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy hotties, Batman! Where has this thread been all my life?! :smitten:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 19, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> There I am no make up



Oh my gosh...you are so pretty and i love your beautiful Freckles....:smitten:. I've always wanted some....i know it might sound weird but there lovely!:bow:


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 19, 2007)

okkkk, this is the first time i show my pics, well of me without make-up...i couldnt decide which one so i posted my most recent one and two other ones that i like alot....the other two pics i do have on myspace....i think, but not the first one...lol!:doh:






new one









kisses to all!~~~~:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> okkkk, this is the first time i show my pics, well of me without make-up...i couldnt decide which one so i posted my most recent one and two other ones that i like alot....the other two pics i do have on myspace....i think, but not the first one...lol!:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever does not think that Phoebe is totally hot is a primitive beast who has no sense at all... lol


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 19, 2007)

no makeup at the pool I love swimming  

View attachment pool.jpg


View attachment pool1.jpg


----------



## Red (Dec 19, 2007)

Standing on top of Lundy Island. Beautiful view, I love that place.



View attachment 32825


Down the pub on a cold winters night, somewhere in the chilly North East.

I love not wearing make-up, just give me loads of moisturiser and a hat. Well happy!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 19, 2007)

BigCutieAriel said:


> no makeup at the pool I love swimming



Well, if you were at the pool, the makeup would wash off anyways... lol

Just messing with ya, Ariel. You's such a cutie-patootie!


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 19, 2007)

Due to my chronic dark circles, it is very rare to find me without makeup but it does happen on ocassion.  

View attachment DSC0055512345.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yay, so glad to see new contributors to this thread.  

Keep 'em comin!


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 19, 2007)

I very very rarely wear make up - I have reactions to every brand out there - so here's "naked" me!!  

View attachment LaborDayMishe1.jpg


View attachment LaborDayMishe3a.JPG


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 19, 2007)

I love this thread!

Actually, I think this was the first thread I posted a photo in. 

Aw Dims, I :wubu:.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 19, 2007)

Britannia said:


> The only one I could find was from quite a while back, at least 6 months ago.



damn! :smitten:

That's all I have to say


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 19, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> Due to my chronic dark circles, it is very rare to find me without makeup but it does happen on ocassion.



I get those too...

relates to your sleep debt. If you lessen your sleep debt, your shadows go away slowly. At one point I didn't have any...I was shocked. Then I stayed out too late, and they came back. But, the point is, everyone can get rid of sleep debt and dark circles if you go to bed between 8-10pm, and wake up at around 5-8pm. 9-10 hours of sleep or more helps clear your debt quicker, plus gives you a better night's sleep.

So, try it for a week. I promise you won't be disappointed with the way you feel!


----------



## love dubh (Dec 19, 2007)

Red said:


> Standing on top of Lundy Island. Beautiful view, I love that place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOUR HAIR. LOVE IT. You're the spitting image of my cousin. Same knitted hat addiction, same lovely reddish golden hair.



Britannia said:


> The only one I could find was from quite a while back, at least 6 months ago.



You REALLY suit that short hair. You're so cute, girl.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 19, 2007)

kay so we've determined dimensions women never need makeup.

^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Here is a few pictures of me--This first one is the day we bought our Peety!! It was a happy day!
> 
> This one was taken a few weeks back. I decided I needed a change, since my life is about to go into big time transition. I think I like the change here:
> 
> ...




You are SOOOO adorable in that second pose- like a pixie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> It's not hard for me to find recent pics sans makeup, since I'm usually too lazy to wear any, and when I do, I never have my camera!




Jeez Ava....could you be any more gorgeous? :bow:


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 20, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just found this thread and I love it so much  I don't go out without at least eyeliner, mascara and eyebrow pencil! Here I am not only make up less, but also hungover, eyes blinking, and weird expression, and then holding up Magnum (ice cream bar!!) not only makeupless, but also hair not brushed at all that day



Ruby, you just have that natural beauty going on. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2007)

This is the best I could find with out make up. I do like going with out for a while. Gives my skin a rest. 

View attachment Photo 82.jpg


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

*Insert any picture of me after about 18 here*

I don't wear make up. I know, I'm crazy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> *Insert any picture of me after about 18 here*
> 
> I don't wear make up. I know, I'm crazy.



You're not crazy, you're lovely. Triple-Quadruple points to beautiful no-make up faces! Seriously, I think it's so much sexier for women to go without. It's fierce and confident (hey look! my skin!) in a way that make-up can never be.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're not crazy, you're lovely. Triple-Quadruple points to beautiful no-make up faces! Seriously, I think it's so much sexier for women to go without. It's fierce and confident (hey look! my skin!) in a way that make-up can never be.



Thank you!
I think of it like that as well. I find it to be a very sexy, confident look. 
That and it's sort of a sticking it to the man thing, like how in modern society it seems expected of women to wear makeup. To alter their appearance just to look a certain way, some even say things like "I have to go put my face on" in reference to their makeup. It's like... no, your face is already on, however, you are about to put chemicals and junk on it. :/
I just don't really "get" makeup.
Rant aside, I'm sure tons of you ladies love your makeup and I mean no offense, it's simply not my thing, that's all. I just have an opinion on it.
It takes the drop of a pin to make me ramble, sorry.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of me without make-up... not that I wear the stuff anyways... lol

Let me just say the the recent ladies who posted... are HOT!!!  

View attachment webcam9.jpg


View attachment webcam6.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 20, 2007)

Love this thread. 

View attachment nomakeup.jpg


----------



## Ash (Dec 20, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Love this thread.



Totally gorgeous! And I love the little peeking lace there. Very cute.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Totally gorgeous! And I love the little peeking lace there. Very cute.



Perv.


----------



## Ash (Dec 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Perv.



I only have perv eyes for you, toots. :batting:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 21, 2007)

nerd alert!!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 21, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> okkkk, this is the first time i show my pics, well of me without make-up...i couldnt decide which one so i posted my most recent one and two other ones that i like alot....the other two pics i do have on myspace....i think, but not the first one...lol!:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Brown skin, you know I love your brown skin, I can't tell where yours begins, I can't tell where mine ends" ( India Arie ) My crush grows!


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> nerd alert!!



that may be... but that's a HOT NERD!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 22, 2007)

ahhh, Princess Soup - so beautttiifffulll!! 

And Ash, I know you perv on me.... you said you want to get in my undies. 

I know how it is.


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> nerd alert!!



I don't see nerd. I don't see dorky. I do see princess. I do see hot!


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

*me in the summertime! u can tell i have no make up on as u can see all my freckles lol


xo*


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> I don't see nerd. I don't see dorky. I do see princess. I do see hot!



*i agree soupy u are stunning!!!*


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is the best I could find with out make up. I do like going with out for a while. Gives my skin a rest.


*
its not fair  thats all im saying lol....


AND i cant rep u again yet!!*


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *me in the summertime! u can tell i have no make up on as u can see all my freckles lol
> 
> 
> xo*



Bexy, your eyes are sweet!!!! Freckles, sexy as hell!!! BTW, my niece insists I ask you who that dude is. She thinks he's cute.


----------



## bexy (Dec 23, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> Bexy, your eyes are sweet!!!! Freckles, sexy as hell!!! BTW, my niece insists I ask you who that dude is. She thinks he's cute.


*
hes my best friend kevers....and hes gay lol!*


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> hes my best friend kevers....and hes gay lol!*



We're all laughing at her right now.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2007)

You all are so beautiful!! Love this thread. Here's my contribution. A beach weekend + no makeup = heaven! (pics cropped)


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, Bexy! :wubu:
You look totally adorable in that picture. love that flower in your hair!
I've always thought freckles were super cute.
And I love your tattoos.
Any special meaning to them?

And you look lovely as well Sweet! <3

And, well, everyone else too! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> You all are so beautiful!! Love this thread. Here's my contribution. A beach weekend + no makeup = heaven! (pics cropped)





Wow, you're truly gorgeous! :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah! What a refreshing re-read of a great thread!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, you're truly gorgeous! :smitten: :eat2:



Aw, thanks. You're quite the looker yourself!


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Wow, Bexy! :wubu:
> You look totally adorable in that picture. love that flower in your hair!
> I've always thought freckles were super cute.
> And I love your tattoos.
> ...



*they relate to a morrissey song "swallow on your neck" i just like to theme my tattoos to him as hes the love of my life lol! i have another song title on my arm of his, and i want to get "there is no such thing in life as normal" on me too, a line from one of his songs....
the flower was a daffodil we picked, probably had green fly in it lol


everyone looks so pretty in this thread keep it coming!!*


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay, thanks Donna.
> 
> Here's another one of mine, I have to go looking for them because I have so many site pics mixed in.



Ladies and Gentlemen, I present reason #10 Anne Marie is one of my crushes:bow::wubu:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 26, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *they relate to a morrissey song "swallow on your neck" i just like to theme my tattoos to him as hes the love of my life lol! i have another song title on my arm of his, and i want to get "there is no such thing in life as normal" on me too, a line from one of his songs....
> the flower was a daffodil we picked, probably had green fly in it lol
> 
> 
> everyone looks so pretty in this thread keep it coming!!*



Sounds pretty cool.
Very neat ideas for designs.


----------



## Tad (Dec 26, 2007)

I love this thread SOOOOOO much. You all look so good without make up. Seriously, it is nice on occasions, but so many of you, without anything on, you just shine through so much more brightly. Bexy, your freckles are absolutely awesome, I love them! Brittania, it gives a whole different view of you, less feirce looking, but equally as lovely. Dhuane, your coloring is so great I think most make-up would be wasted on you, how could man-made match that? Everyone else looks great too, those are just three that particularly stuck in my head for some reason, and I didn't want to post about two dozen "wow you look good" responses.

-Ed


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you Edx.
here is one i took last night, i had make-up early in the day but as the day went on, and i saw a movie that was sad, i cried....lol and this was what happened all my make-up fell off. but, i like the way i came out. i felt really relaxed


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Thank you Edx.
> here is one i took last night, i had make-up early in the day but as the day went on, and i saw a movie that was sad, i cried....lol and this was what happened all my make-up fell off. but, i like the way i came out. i felt really relaxed



That's the kind of face that makes you have hopes and dreams:wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

supersoup said:


> nerd alert!!



WoW! sooo cute :smitten::wubu:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> You all are so beautiful!! Love this thread. Here's my contribution. A beach weekend + no makeup = heaven! (pics cropped)



Your looking sexy  not that I can really see your face (instead of your legs and butt, lol) your VERY beautiful, wow.... but I'm still gona bug you about the halloween booty pics


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Thank you Edx.
> here is one i took last night, i had make-up early in the day but as the day went on, and i saw a movie that was sad, i cried....lol and this was what happened all my make-up fell off. but, i like the way i came out. i felt really relaxed



You should go with this look more often!! you look amazing without so much makeup! :doh: but thats just my opinion


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> You should go with this look more often!! you look amazing without so much makeup! :doh: but thats just my opinion



i'll take your opinion into consideration. and thank you hottie! but i guess the make-up thing is just my obsession.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 31, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Your looking sexy  not that I can really see your face (instead of your legs and butt, lol) your VERY beautiful, wow.... but I'm still gona bug you about the halloween booty pics



Why thank you! And no worries, I'm still working on the pics.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 31, 2007)

Freshly showered...didn't even brush my hair yet! (Ok so I never brush my hair or wear make-up...but I still wanted to post.  )


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

goofy girl said:


> Freshly showered...didn't even brush my hair yet! (Ok so I never brush my hair or wear make-up...but I still wanted to post.  )



*lovely! u have great skin! lucky biatch lol!*


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 31, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *lovely! u have great skin! lucky biatch lol!*



LOL..everyone says that! And I guess it's true, I usually don't wash my face with anything other than warm water, everything else makes it break out or dry. Twice a week I do use Origins products, but other than that I just let water hit it LOL


----------



## Dhaunae (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you edx.  I think my aversion to the sun has helped a lot in keeping my complexion the way it is for this long. Now if only I could find a miracle cure for circles


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Thank you Edx.
> here is one i took last night, i had make-up early in the day but as the day went on, and i saw a movie that was sad, i cried....lol and this was what happened all my make-up fell off. but, i like the way i came out. i felt really relaxed



Who wouldn't love to wake up next to THAT cute lady in the morning?  :wubu: :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Freshly showered...didn't even brush my hair yet! (Ok so I never brush my hair or wear make-up...but I still wanted to post.  )




Gawd, you have the most gorgeous complexion I have seen! I want to kill you now.....  



</jealous>


----------



## bexy (Jan 1, 2008)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> Thank you Edx.
> here is one i took last night, i had make-up early in the day but as the day went on, and i saw a movie that was sad, i cried....lol and this was what happened all my make-up fell off. but, i like the way i came out. i felt really relaxed



*gorgeous with or without ur funky make up *


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *gorgeous with or without ur funky make up *



:batting:...why thank you miss. bexy! I still think your way more FAB!:kiss2:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Me, sans make-up, looking exhausted....


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 1, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Me, sans make-up, looking exhausted....



wow... you are just so amazing...:wubu: seriously your driving me crazy with your good looks


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 2, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Me, sans make-up, looking exhausted....



I already knew that you were just as sexy without make-up as you are with it. Love those sexy eyes and that beautiful smile!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 29, 2008)

*here i am DRUNK and my make-up just completely off except for some smeared eyeliner and shadow..lol! man i was gone by then, TEQUILA SHOTS DOES THIS TO YOU!!!!*


----------



## Tooz (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, I'll play-- I don't think I've posted a picture in this thread and it's been a while since I've posted a picture, period.

Beware funky facial expressions!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 29, 2008)

Where is Fuzzy to enjoy the most recent contributions to this great thread in his honor?

<chirp>....<chirp>...<chirp>....

Seriously, I'm getting worried about him. Anyone know if he is at least OK? I haven't seen him in ages.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 29, 2008)

Tooz,
You are beautiful! You don't need to be "made up"!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful people! This thread is bad for the make-up industries. 

Here I am this morning at my local cafe: 

View attachment Photo 81.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 30, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Beautiful people! This thread is bad for the make-up industries.
> 
> Here I am this morning at my local cafe:



Um, very nice. Need I say more?? 

I think Quentin Tarantino is behind you.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 30, 2008)

ok tooz...you look phenomenal.

just now...after being bludgeoned by allergies all weekend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

^^^Hubba hubba....that belongs more in the hot boy thread :batting:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn, I look like a bum in every picture, so how may I contribute? 






Since I normally dun wear my glasses in pictures. Not taking them off = different.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Damn, I look like a bum in every picture, so how may I contribute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look more like a Franciscan monk than a bum!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Damn, I look like a bum in every picture, so how may I contribute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're so hot with or without the glasses :smitten:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 30, 2008)

Ummmmmm...now I want to see these boys when they are wearing their makeup....thanks...:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Ummmmmm...now I want to see these boys when they are wearing their makeup....thanks...:bow:



That's just you Monique........just you.......


----------



## Crystal (Mar 31, 2008)

No make-up = blaaaaah. 

View attachment 002 resized.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 31, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Me, sans make-up, looking exhausted....



isn't that just adorable? :smitten:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 31, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Damn, I look like a bum in every picture, so how may I contribute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glasses? Dayumn, Bada Bing!

Fuckin' A...
:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Okay, I'll play-- I don't think I've posted a picture in this thread and it's been a while since I've posted a picture, period.
> 
> Beware funky facial expressions!





you're so pretty


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2008)

Me--at the pool, getting ready for the formal dance in Vegas, and goofing around


----------



## bexy (Sep 13, 2008)

This was taken on my webcam so excuse the poor quality. I hate myself without makeup...hate it!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 13, 2008)

so much pretty on this page already ^_^

keep it comin pls thx


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> This was taken on my webcam so excuse the poor quality. I hate myself without makeup...hate it!!!



Personally, I think you look just as pretty without.


----------



## bexy (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Personally, I think you look just as pretty without.



awk, well thank you! But all I see are spots, spots, spots! But thanks you lots anyways xo


----------



## Proner (Sep 13, 2008)

Wake up after a loong party.
I know it's not a man picture thread but I didn't wear makeup so maybe i can post this picture. 

View attachment make01.JPG


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Damn, I look like a bum in every picture, so how may I contribute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*with *glasses, please. Thanks :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 27, 2009)

*bump*  ......'...


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 28, 2009)

Me, Scruffy, Messy Hair, in my PJs and, Without make up~


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Been a while since I've posted an un-madeup picture.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Never wear make up,I look like Bozo the clown in it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Been a while since I've posted an un-madeup picture. You should Def do it more often, U look crazy beautiful!! :eat2::kiss2:WOW





steely said:


> Never wear make up,I look like Bozo the clown in it.


You never wear make up Steely? OMG,.. natural beauty?? I hate you!!1 ( hahaah j/k) GORGEOUS my friend!! simply gorgeous:wubu::eat2::smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

This is a great thread!! SO mmany amazing people with no make up??? Fuzzy has really good taste i see!!:bow:
And the men, although cheating,...hahah Look sooo handsome:smitten:!! Some cute, some Hot, some adorable,... all just YUMMmmmmy:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Tad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this, Fuzzy! I'm another one who loves seeing women without make up


----------



## QueenB (Apr 28, 2009)

View attachment 62866


belly/nomakeup


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 28, 2009)

didn't notice this thread before.... i posted this in the recent picture thread, but i'm definately 'un-made-up' in this and the other one  

View attachment undies7.JPG


View attachment undies3.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> That's great that you've always recognized stellar cheekbones, Tin'. I myself am an appreciator of attractive and noble foreheads on women. Who comes to mind? Well, first off I'd have to say Reese Witherspoon. Then Glen Close...then Angela Bassett.
> 
> And who is guilty of forehead _overload_ you ask? Well, I ain't sayin' no names.



ummm whos looking her her forehead in this pic?!?!?!LMAO ummm not me


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 29, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Been a while since I've posted an un-madeup picture.



what gorgeous freckles you have! :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

Succubus, QueenB, you are both too good to us! But I'm not complaining  Thanks for sharing your all-natural beauty, both of you.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Glasses and all, that's me in rare form right there!


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Glasses and all, that's me in rare form right there!



I assume you are using 'rare' in the meaning of 'rare beauty' or something like that?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's one of me...the only thing i have on is a tiny bit of left over eyeliner from yesterday. I'm at work freezing to death and not feeling well. 

View attachment hoodie.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Glasses and all, that's me in rare form right there!


 Adorable!! sexy and smart look



succubus_dxb said:


> didn't notice this thread before.... i posted this in the recent picture thread, but i'm definately 'un-made-up' in this and the other one


 Natually gorgeous Ughh ehhehe j/k




Rowan said:


> Here's one of me...the only thing i have on is a tiny bit of left over eyeliner from yesterday. I'm at work freezing to death and not feeling well.


 you are way too damn cute with no makeup! That skin OMG!!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 30, 2009)

Both last year. Squinting in the sun with bonus doofy glasses (now replaced).


----------



## Rowan (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Adorable!! sexy and smart look
> 
> Natually gorgeous Ughh ehhehe j/k
> 
> ...



Thank you darlin


----------



## Tania (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's me from the other night, looking and feeling like hell.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 1, 2009)

edx said:


> I assume you are using 'rare' in the meaning of 'rare beauty' or something like that?



Awww! Well thank you so much! :blush::wubu: That was so nice of you... Definitely made me smile!


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 11, 2009)




----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

eeekk!


----------



## bexy (May 12, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> eeekk!



Eeeek?? Eeek at how stunningly pretty you are!!! My god, you do NOT need to wear any makeup if you look this good without it!! WOW!


----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

bexy said:


> Eeeek?? Eeek at how stunningly pretty you are!!! My god, you do NOT need to wear any makeup if you look this good without it!! WOW!



:blush::blush::blush: D'aww shucks. Thank you. :happy:


----------



## Tad (May 12, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> eeekk!





bexy said:


> Eeeek?? Eeek at how stunningly pretty you are!!! My god, you do NOT need to wear any makeup if you look this good without it!! WOW!



No kidding! 

I think that in particular a cosmetic company should try and bottle your lip colour, I think it is pretty much exactly the shade a lot of women are chasing after. But overall I'd say you have coloring that is strong enough to shine without make-up 



You look a little pained by the lack of make-up?  Cute pic though!


----------



## Cors (May 12, 2009)

I agree with Bexy and Edx! You look so polished with no makeup on. I wish I look like that without my war paint!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 12, 2009)

Just out of the shower, no makeup, haven't even brushed my hair yet.


----------



## Carrie (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Just out of the shower, no makeup, haven't even brushed my hair yet.


Gorgeous. 

All you women in this thread with naturally dark lashes, I hate you all.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Just out of the shower, no makeup, haven't even brushed my hair yet.



I'd hit it.


----------



## thejuicyone (May 12, 2009)

edx said:


> No kidding!
> 
> I think that in particular a cosmetic company should try and bottle your lip colour, I think it is pretty much exactly the shade a lot of women are chasing after. But overall I'd say you have coloring that is strong enough to shine without make-up
> 
> ...



Thank you, and no not pained, Idk what I was going for exactly in that picture.



Cors said:


> I agree with Bexy and Edx! You look so polished with no makeup on. I wish I look like that without my war paint!



:happy: Thank you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 13, 2009)

Folks, I can vouch that Lilly DOES actually look that adorable when she wakes up in the morning. It is both amazing and totally unfair.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2009)

I've posted this one in the past...

Me without make up..after getting my hair did.

**my eyebrows were in need of a good plucking too!**


----------



## BarbBBW (May 14, 2009)

AT first, when I saw this post, I was thinking,.. what is this guy crazy!??!? And then I thought, these women are crazy for posting such pics !!hahahha But now I understand!! After looking at this thread, seeing all the pics, Its overwhelming BEAUTY!! And I know I am always like beautiful, gorgeous,stunning blah blah blah,... and I am always serious, but for real these women on this thread are Phenomenal !!!!! Every single one deserves the utmost respect and a big hug!! Definitely makes me smile thank you all!!!

:bow::bow::bow::wubu::wubu::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (May 22, 2010)

I posted this one forEVER ago in the Recent Pics thread, but I figured it works here, too. The only people who ever see me like this are the people I work with, my family, and my boyfriend...


----------



## Wagimawr (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, y'know, only the first time I met you. 

<3

(hint: you look fantastic.)


----------



## Lamia (May 22, 2010)

Tania said:


> Here's me from the other night, looking and feeling like hell.



I LOVE this picture you look so adorable. You look bespelled.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 28, 2010)

I took this at work today, figured it was time for a new contribution - just me, no make up, no PS (hi, rosacea!). Oh, and my new 'do - although not looking quite so polished today.

Only thing I altered was all the work in the background so you don't know where my secret lair is. mmwwahahahha. 

View attachment me_work.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 28, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## Micara (Jun 28, 2010)

Me minus makeup. All freckles and invisible eyelashes. Now you can see why I invest in Lash Blast.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking good AnnMarie and Micara! 

Here's me au naturale. No smile, no bronzer, nothing. Looking like a scared child, lol.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 28, 2010)

Early morning sometime last week. Hair was still damp, no make up yet.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 28, 2010)

Micara said:


> Me minus makeup. All freckles and invisible eyelashes. Now you can see why I invest in Lash Blast.



You're super cute without make up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 29, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Looking good AnnMarie and Micara!
> 
> Here's me au naturale. No smile, no bronzer, nothing. Looking like a scared child, lol.



Thank you, right back atcha.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

here's one of. It's harder to find pics of me when I am wearing make-up.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely postings from the ladies, this recent batch. Sometimes the "au naturale" look works best!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm like you lovelyone, there are far more unmade photos of me. i dont know if this particular photo made it into the recent pics thread or not.


----------



## KayaNee (Jun 29, 2010)

You ladies all look so beautiful!


Here's one of me au natural having a fun time with the webcam. 

View attachment Picture 14.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 29, 2010)

Everyone looks lovely! 

This is my usual look. I sometimes do the make-up thing when going out, especially on Halloween and New Year's!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

Be Kind, I know I am not an au-naturale type female.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Be Kind, I know I am not an au-naturale type female.


Says who?

I'm ashamed at myself for missing this thread for so long. I prefer the natural look, and everyone who posted in this thread looks fantastic. For real.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

Without makeup my eyes are all Blah and sunk-in to my head, Lol. 
[/Perfectionist] 


A lot of the women here look amazing without makeup, I'm really shocked. :O


----------



## Dromond (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Without makeup my eyes are all Blah and sunk-in to my head, Lol.
> [/Perfectionist]
> 
> 
> *A lot of the women here look amazing without makeup, I'm really shocked. :O*



I understand being perfectionist, but it simply isn't true that you look bad without it. You are beautiful without makeup. In fact, I think you look better without.

The part in bold I can't wrap my head around.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 29, 2010)

I am shocked at the number of women who look amazing without makeup. 

Then again, A lot of these women I've not seen without makeup, Lol.

Through my self-esteem issues I've become heavily reliant on makeup to make myself feel beautiful. I don't leave the house without at least mascara, something to make my eyes pop. Otherwise, to quote my mom, I have my fathers "Shark eyes".


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

me sans make-up--sorry its a little blurry


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2010)

I love this thread.  Kudos to those who are brave enough to show us who they really are.


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2010)

I love this thread too 

I have nothing against make-up, and great admiration for those who have the patience to use it all the time.....but you all look lovely without too. Every single pic was gorgeous.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

There exists, now, way more pictures of me without makeup than with. This is probably because I am either a)lazy about it ... or b)don't work in makeup anymore so it's not a priority.

Anyways... here's one pic at least. I'll stick with recent.


----------



## Shooting star (Jul 2, 2010)

I pretty much always wear light makeup except during summertime cause it's too hot and I hate when it flakes so I put it on only if I go out in the evening.
Anyway, here you are!  

View attachment ST67.JPG


View attachment P015.JPG


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 2, 2010)

Shooting star said:


> I pretty much always wear light makeup except during summertime cause it's too hot and I hate when it flakes so I put it on only if I go out in the evening.
> Anyway, here you are!



Definitely a natural beauty.

BRB, gonna take a cold shower.


----------



## Mayla (Jul 2, 2010)

Geez, you all are really gorgeous ladies! Not hitting on you all, just...telling the truth. *Sigh*! Beauty is beauty. I wish more folks would get that clue!


----------



## Shooting star (Jul 2, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Definitely a natural beauty.



Aww! Thanks


----------



## bbwildrose (Jul 2, 2010)

fresh from the shower just now with no make-up (well maybe a touch of lip balm)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 2, 2010)

I love this thread!  Here's one of me swimming a couple days ago.


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 2, 2010)

*I usually don't leave the house with out my make up on lol..... but i guess ive started to be better about it....it helps when you have a man that likes you with out it on too *:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment 002.JPG


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 2, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> *I usually don't leave the house with out my make up on lol..... but i guess ive started to be better about it....it helps when you have a man that likes you with out it on too *:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



I agree with this. Being with someone who <3's your face with or without make up is fabulous!! 

And what's not to <3 about your face..... you are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 2, 2010)

And now I present to you..... my naked face....LOL  

View attachment 110.JPG


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 2, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> And now I present to you..... my naked face....LOL




your skin is so nice !


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 2, 2010)

lucidbliss said:


> *I usually don't leave the house with out my make up on lol..... but i guess ive started to be better about it....it helps when you have a man that likes you with out it on too *:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



Trust me when I say that you don't need make-up. Natural looks good on you.


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> Trust me when I say that you don't need make-up. Natural looks good on you.



What she said!

Actually, that rather goes for all the new pics I'd say


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> Trust me when I say that you don't need make-up. Natural looks good on you.





thank you !!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 2, 2010)

wow...apparently I don't really take pics when I don't have makeup on. I can't find one. LOL I will search again later though.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 2, 2010)

............................................


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jul 3, 2010)

I've so enjoyed seeing all of you with natural faces! Wonderful! There's a lot of beauty on DIMS!!

Here goes my try... 'fraid that's pretty much all I have is no make-up. 

View attachment Viv resized 8-2-09.jpg


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 3, 2010)

Texas summer heat ruins any attempt at make-up so I don't even try! 

View attachment ME.jpg


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 4, 2010)

I was going through pics today and saw a couple without makeup...so I thought I'd post. I'm clearly a girl who NEEDS makeup. LOL



Camping....






Falling asleep in a bubble bath lol





Just at home ...(there may be some gloss on here I think)


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 4, 2010)

PS - I'm pretty jealous of most who posted on here. You all are so pretty without makeup!!!!


----------



## Micara (Jul 4, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> PS - I'm pretty jealous of most who posted on here. You all are so pretty without makeup!!!!



You are very pretty without makeup!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 4, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> PS - I'm pretty jealous of most who posted on here. You all are so pretty without makeup!!!!



Shut yo' mouf..... You are beautiful without makeup!! WTH.... I demand at least one un-made up day with you.

Seriously though.... you... me... no make-ups!!


----------



## Lamia (Jul 4, 2010)

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I've so enjoyed seeing all of you with natural faces! Wonderful! There's a lot of beauty on DIMS!!
> 
> Here goes my try... 'fraid that's pretty much all I have is no make-up.



You are so completely beautiful and have such an inner peace and love emanating from your face in this picture.

I feel better about the world knowing that you're in it.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> I was going through pics today and saw a couple without makeup...so I thought I'd post. I'm clearly a girl who NEEDS makeup. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Camping....



Definitely disagree, you don't need makeup at all, actually. 

Absolutely beautiful pictures, especially that first picture. Looooooooove green eyes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

too hot for make up....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> too hot for make up....



Yes, yes you are!


----------



## Tad (Jul 5, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Definitely disagree, you don't need makeup at all, actually.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful pictures, especially that first picture. Looooooooove green eyes!



What she said, word for word.

And ladies, no need to make apologies before posting these pics....really, they are all lovely


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the encouraging words. I still adore my makeup, but it's nice to know I am not completely hideous without it lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2010)

Quick snapshot taken while I was on vacation.....rare picture of me without make up. Taken this past holiday weekend- not in 2007. (changed batteries on camera and forgot to reset the date)

Tired and too darn hot up in Ocean city...so definitely not one of my best


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 8, 2010)

Me and my friend Erin before a concert. It was soooo frickin' hot and muggy so I didn't even bother wearing any besides my tinted Burt's Bees lip stuff... which I ate off when we went to Chinese beforehand. 

View attachment IMG00754small.jpg


----------



## WomanlyHips (Jul 9, 2010)

No make-up, no contacts, no cares... 

View attachment nomakeup.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 11, 2010)

shower fresh after a hot summer day! Farmer tan alert!  (yes, I am having a pic-whore weekend haha)


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 11, 2010)

In bed at 7am after another nightshift.....my make up sliiiiideeesss off during the course of the night 

View attachment bed.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Me and my friend Erin before a concert. It was soooo frickin' hot and muggy so I didn't even bother wearing any besides my tinted Burt's Bees lip stuff... which I ate off when we went to Chinese beforehand.





WomanlyHips said:


> No make-up, no contacts, no cares...





fat9276 said:


> shower fresh after a hot summer day! Farmer tan alert!  (yes, I am having a pic-whore weekend haha)





succubus_dxb said:


> In bed at 7am after another nightshift.....my make up sliiiiideeesss off during the course of the night




I'm jealous of every one of you because you are such natural, easy beauties :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm jealous of every one of you because you are such natural, easy beauties :bow:



Caroline, *you *are a natural beauty... trust me!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> too hot for make up....



Casting you look hot without makeup!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm jealous of every one of you because you are such natural, easy beauties :bow:



Hush woman, you are gorgeous!


----------

